# When/how did you notice, "Wow, I got fat?!"



## fatgirl33

I'm sitting here, surfing the Net on a Sunday morning... My belly is bulging over the edge of the computer table a little, which is a relatively new development. It's the latest in a string of reminders that, "Wow, I've gotten FAT!"

Has anyone else had a episode like this? A small, unexpected thing that makes your realize you're not the same size you thought you were?

I know I've put on weight since New Years. I've been ill more than usual (small stuff, like flus and colds), which just makes me want to eat. An injury limited my mobility for awhile, too, which didn't help. At any rate, since the last time I was weighed (October), I've put on something like 40 lbs, I'm almost up to 350 now. By far the heaviest I've ever been...

So it shouldn't be surprising that I feel fatter, because, well, I am! But the extra padding on my belly, the added thickness to my thighs, even the little more chub in my face, seems to take me by surprise on a daily basis.

What seems really odd to me is how this little amount of extra padding is so noticable to me now, moreso in some ways than the almost 150 lbs I'd gained prior. Because I gained that weight so gradually over several years (almost a decade, which makes me feel very old! ) it didn't seem to make the same impact.

Just wondering if the rest of you have felt something similar?

Brenda


----------



## Tad

Nothing like your size or degree of gain, but the couple of times I've hit 220 I suddenly find my belly rubbing against the desk when I'm typing. That is all sorts of distracting when I'm trying to get work done, as it sends my mind to all sorts of other places, and definitely makes me realize just how non-modest my belly has gotten.


----------



## KHayes666

fatgirl33 said:


> I'm sitting here, surfing the Net on a Sunday morning... My belly is bulging over the edge of the computer table a little, which is a relatively new development. It's the latest in a string of reminders that, "Wow, I've gotten FAT!"
> 
> Has anyone else had a episode like this? A small, unexpected thing that makes your realize you're not the same size you thought you were?
> 
> I know I've put on weight since New Years. I've been ill more than usual (small stuff, like flus and colds), which just makes me want to eat. An injury limited my mobility for awhile, too, which didn't help. At any rate, since the last time I was weighed (October), I've put on something like 40 lbs, I'm almost up to 350 now. By far the heaviest I've ever been...
> 
> So it shouldn't be surprising that I feel fatter, because, well, I am! But the extra padding on my belly, the added thickness to my thighs, even the little more chub in my face, seems to take me by surprise on a daily basis.
> 
> What seems really odd to me is how this little amount of extra padding is so noticable to me now, moreso in some ways than the almost 150 lbs I'd gained prior. Because I gained that weight so gradually over several years (almost a decade, which makes me feel very old! ) it didn't seem to make the same impact.
> 
> Just wondering if the rest of you have felt something similar?
> 
> Brenda



Brenda that sounds wonderful. Are you ok with these recent developments?


----------



## Shan34

Absolutely. I usually don't notice my size. But I'm reminded how big my body is when I'm trying to get through a small space. I will suck in and go sideways if I have to. Sometimes it works and sometimes I get hooked on something or bump into stuff.

It's taken me years to realize that I'm fat. I've never been skinny, but had more of an athletic body when I was younger. So as the years went by and I gained weight, I still thought of myself as the same size. And I'm soooo not even close! lol


----------



## BigFA

Brenda, I am surprised often at how fat I am just like you. I have slowly gained 125 lbs. over a decade as well and I think the slow but steady weight gain leads to these everyday surprises. Even though I have leveled off around 300 lbs, it seems that my belly and overall size keeps expanding. I wear shirts that just a few months ago fit nicely and suddenly I look down and the buttons are almost ready to burst and my belly is sticking out through the gaps. And I think to myself, "Jeez, I am getting really fat". 

I have the same reaction when I catch a glimpse of myself in a large picture window while walking down the street. I am continually amazed at how big I am and it always conflicts with what I believe I look like which is always significantly smaller. Going to a concert and a play over the weekend and discovering the seats in both are getting really tight is another surprise indicator and the thought crosses my mind again "Man, I am getting really fat!" And I am often surprised when I look in the mirror and discover my double chin becoming even more prominent. I must admit these fat discoveries are bit of a turn-on and I find myself ever more aroused by the thought of growing fatter.


----------



## fatgirl33

KHayes666 said:


> Brenda that sounds wonderful. Are you ok with these recent developments?



I do like it, similar to what BigFA explained... But I've also got to watch it, because my blood pressure is borderline high at the moment. So, while I'm certainly not "dieting," I am watching mwhat I eat (low sodium, etc.) in an attempt to manage it.

Brenda


----------



## fatgirl33

Shan34 said:


> Absolutely. I usually don't notice my size. But I'm reminded how big my body is when I'm trying to get through a small space. I will suck in and go sideways if I have to. Sometimes it works and sometimes I get hooked on something or bump into stuff.



This happens to me quite a bit, too. I've got the bruises to prove it! When I'm travelling, turnstiles are not my friend! 



> So as the years went by and I gained weight, I still thought of myself as the same size. And I'm soooo not even close! lol



Yeah, that's been the shocker for me, too. Whenever I see a photo of myself I wonder, "Where did that double chin come from? Oh wait, I forgot - I'm fat!"

Brenda


----------



## stillblessed23

This happened today lol. I walked past the video cameras set up in the store and had to do a backtrack...it was like woah is that me lol...geez no wonder little children stare haha. I mean I know I am fat 350...but I never can grasp my full size. I still see myself as that "skinny" little 240 lb girl I was in high school lol


----------



## degek2001

fatgirl33 said:


> I'm sitting here, surfing the Net on a Sunday morning... My belly is bulging over the edge of the computer table a little, which is a relatively new development. It's the latest in a string of reminders that, "Wow, I've gotten FAT!"
> 
> Has anyone else had a episode like this? A small, unexpected thing that makes your realize you're not the same size you thought you were?
> 
> I know I've put on weight since New Years. I've been ill more than usual (small stuff, like flus and colds), which just makes me want to eat. An injury limited my mobility for awhile, too, which didn't help. At any rate, since the last time I was weighed (October), I've put on something like 40 lbs, I'm almost up to 350 now. By far the heaviest I've ever been...
> 
> So it shouldn't be surprising that I feel fatter, because, well, I am! But the extra padding on my belly, the added thickness to my thighs, even the little more chub in my face, seems to take me by surprise on a daily basis.
> 
> What seems really odd to me is how this little amount of extra padding is so noticable to me now, moreso in some ways than the almost 150 lbs I'd gained prior. Because I gained that weight so gradually over several years (almost a decade, which makes me feel very old! ) it didn't seem to make the same impact.
> 
> Just wondering if the rest of you have felt something similar?
> 
> Brenda



Like it to read all this honest experience about gaining weight. Sure, I think also an Expansion of 40 lbs means a lot. So I am not surprised about your surprise. I am also surprised about 40 lbs in 6 months!

I think also your body feels also softer. Also to play with your new rolls and rounder belly. Are you the only one how notice your gain? Or do other people also see your fuller curves. My experience is that people does have more trouble to see a difference between 300 en 350 lbs then between 200 and 250 lbs.

I hope you'll enjoy your new fat body! :smitten:

<3 Henk


----------



## Jello404

Ive personally never been thin.NEVER. Up until recently Ive been the same size since 14.So the fact that Ive added 100lbs to that over the past 2 years was a little unsettling because Its like Im a while new me...I remember I went to sit in a booth that I could normally squeeze into and I literally coulndt get in there at all.I was like..damnit i USED TO BE ABLE TO DO THAT! or I moved into an old house with one of thoes older narrow tubs that I used to be able to fit into and I cant now.It was a shocker. Or how i have to push my boobs back because theyre soo huge and I cant see over them lol So many little things that take you by surprise. Sometimes it bothers me,other times I shrug it off.


----------



## Stuffingkit

When I sat on my $300.00 Smart phone and crushed it and noticed I was spending almost $1000 a month on fastfood, which is INSANE. 

I notice new things every day, Like a new stretch mark new dimples on my thighs or how my belly takes up the counter while I do my make-up.


----------



## fatgirl33

Jello404 said:


> Sometimes it bothers me,other times I shrug it off.



Those experiences sound very familiar to me, though my recengt wg hasn't been quite so significant... You must not let yourself be bothered by it, it's all part of the journey! And sometimes it's even good for a chuckle!

Brenda


----------



## BBWBecky

around july 2011 when I had knee surgery for a torn meniscus...when I went for the surgery I was around 235...about 3 months later I was up to 273 lbs...thats a 38 lbs gain...didn't realize how much more I was eating till I one day I put on my fav pair of jeans..guess I squeezed myself into them to much. I went to sit down and the zipper split on them.


----------



## bmann0413

Seeing myself in the mirror. lol


----------



## banjo

Well, i broke a chair the other day. That was an eye opener. haha


----------



## KHayes666

BBWBecky said:


> around july 2011 when I had knee surgery for a torn meniscus...when I went for the surgery I was around 235...about 3 months later I was up to 273 lbs...thats a 38 lbs gain...didn't realize how much more I was eating till I one day I put on my fav pair of jeans..guess I squeezed myself into them to much. I went to sit down and the zipper split on them.



How is your knee doing? Is it progressing or still in pain? Hope you're ok


----------



## fatgirl33

banjo said:


> Well, i broke a chair the other day. That was an eye opener. haha



I've never experienced the dreaded "broken chair" - I've gotten stuck several times, but never broke one. I feel kinda left out, but kinda relieved at the same time. 

Brenda


----------



## Fatdoug373

For me it was the day I could barely cut the toenail of the little toe on my left foot because my belly was getting in the way. It's a hard reach when you are right handed. I can no longer get my foot up on the bathroom vanity. I'm 297 lbs with a 56" beer belly. I hate having all this blubber on me, but I love it on a woman.

It is getting difficult to get out of chairs and do things like put on socks, tie sneakers etc since honestly I'm obese and over 100 lbs overweight.


----------



## Fatdoug373

I have to cut that little toenail on my left foot with my left hand now...we adapt to a huge waistline. 

I think quitting smoking resulted in me getting even fatter than I was already.

I hate my huge gut, but I love a woman to be nice and fat.


----------



## GordoNegro

Gave up struggling to clip my own toenails and decided to get pedicures.
The first time was a bit awkward, but the massaging chair is awesome.
I just try not to go on a full belly as its already a challenge to tie these boot laces much less pull up socks.
For me its a good feeling, just another stage to push on to.
Though the walk to the bus stop after a block can be a pain if my back has not adjusted to the extra lbs.


----------



## CorinaJade

I've also never been tiny, but i realised just how BIG i'd gotten when i was 17, and i'd reached a size 26 in Australian sizings, and realised that if i got bigger, i wouldn't even be able to even shop in the larger womens clothing stores. I then dropped to a size 18 - 20, but over the past year i've put on another 30 kilos, thanks to my fiances amaaazing cooking, i'm back up to a size 22, but i don't feel bad about it, i just feel... slightly less confident sitting on outdoor lawn chairs lol. I first noticed the weight gain the second time round when i was looking at photos of myself and my fiance from the beginning of our relationship, up to now, and i was like, geez, we both gained heaps! Neither of us even really noticed. But between us we would have put on about 70 kilos over the time we've been together. I don't think you notice weight gain in yourself so much when it's slow. It's not until other people around you point it out, or that gorgeous tight black skirt that you used to love wearing out suddenly doesn't fit you quite so flatteringly and you're like... hmmm... i don't think this just shrunk in the wash...
I do miss that skirt.


----------



## asmodeus

As the years go by, my weight increases, mainly by belly growth. The early stages are when I first found I could no longer hold it in, to later days when I did not want to. Then some lanfmarks remind me how nI am growing. The realisation I no longer need to pull my chair up to nthe table when I sit down as I am already touvhing it. But a new one two nights ago when the weight of my tummy caused me to roll out of bed!I had turned on my side and then moved further over until my tummy was no longer on the bed but projecting into space. Then balance did the rest. Another landmark! Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## BigFA

Interesting that you had the same experience I did a month ago. I also gain most of my weight in my belly (now 60" around). I found myself turning over and my huge belly propelled me over the side of my bed onto the floor. First time that has ever happened. I must also admit that every night I enjoy laying on my side and gently caressing my huge gut and all of its new fat as I drift off to sleep.


----------



## fatgirl33

I had another wake up call last week... 

I used to travel by plane for work a great deal. After starting a family, I changed positions so this wasn't necessary, which worked out well. I had to travel to L.A. last week, though, and it slipped my mind that I am significantly heavier than I was the last time I flew.

Luckily the plane was not full! It was embarrassing none the less... If someone was sitting next to me, it would not have been very comfortable at all!

Brenda


----------



## RVGleason

I've noticed in the past couple of years that when I'm taking a shower that I'm taking up much more space in the bath and that it's become a little more difficult to wash certain areas of my body. Also noticed sitting down that I'm taking up more space on the seat and have to lean a little more forward to see my feet. At 5'8 and around 230 pounds I'm roughly about 60 pounds over the ideal weight for my height and I think I'm still gaining.


----------



## KHayes666

fatgirl33 said:


> I had another wake up call last week...
> 
> I used to travel by plane for work a great deal. After starting a family, I changed positions so this wasn't necessary, which worked out well. I had to travel to L.A. last week, though, and it slipped my mind that I am significantly heavier than I was the last time I flew.
> 
> Luckily the plane was not full! It was embarrassing none the less... If someone was sitting next to me, it would not have been very comfortable at all!
> 
> Brenda



It would have been worth it though if I was traveling next to you lol


----------



## BBW_Curious1

Took a flight a couple months ago and could barely buckle the seat belt...probably should have asked for an extension but was embarrassed :/


----------



## elina86

Earlier this year I bought myself a pair of long johns (size XXL) 
and back then they fit fine even around my belly, but now I 
noticed that my belly is too big for them.


----------



## Gordo Mejor

banjo said:


> Well, i broke a chair the other day. That was an eye opener. haha



You don't have to be that big to break a chair. One time, after a local NAAFA meeting a bunch of us went to SoupPlantation. I was 6'1" and about 180 at the time. I finished my food and sat up to yawn, I stretched out my arms and suddenly there was a loud "Crack!". The back of the chair had shattered. All the women near me started to giggle. One said, "I'm glad it wasn't me."


----------



## Van

Oh how I envy all of you! One day i will b able 2 share my experience when i get fat.


----------



## I'm Not Zoidberg

At first I didn't notice it much on my own - yeah, totally clueless, I know - but when friends started making the occasional comment or would pat my growing belly...well, even _I_ eventually got the drift.


----------



## bbwlibrarian

Probably right after puberty hit. I was a thick, but still relatively slender (in comparison to my present self) as a young teen (maybe 190-200lbs), but I started getting to around my present weight (300) at age 14. Weight goes up (and up), weight goes down. I still have shirts from middle school that I wear around the house.

I noticed it because everyone else did, lol. It's hard to hide being fat around teenagers. Even though I was always "the fat one," being "super fat" (to a 14-year-old's mind, at least) becomes a glaring weakness. Of course, being super-fat and wearing miniskirts and vintage clothing to school made the taunting even worse.

In my early 20s, I finally started getting bigger boobs, which caused me to gain more weight, and that made me worried at first, but my pants still fit well. I finally lost 50 or 60lbs over the past year and I'm down to the weight I was throughout high school, except the pants don't fit anymore. Apparently the re-composition of my body fat actually affected something. I think I lost 60lbs of belly fat.

The upside? I wear *much* smaller pants now (meaning that I can save some money buying new ones--trying to hunt down 28Ws on clearance was a pain). The downside? No one notices the absence or gain of anything in my waist, so no vain "oh! you lost SO much weight!" comments from the Shallow Hals in my world.


----------



## fatgirl33

elina86 said:


> Earlier this year I bought myself a pair of long johns (size XXL)
> and back then they fit fine even around my belly, but now I
> noticed that my belly is too big for them.



This was an experience I have shared very recently. I have gained quite a bit of weight over the year, and when we pulled out our winter stuff, I found a lot of it didn't fit. Of course, the first thing that fails is usually the pants, which no longer button or zip. Sweaters don't reach to my waist anymore, as well. And worst of all, my winter jacket won't button.

I will be looking to the Boxing Day/Week/Month sales for larger items, I think! 

Brenda


----------



## runningsoft

Transition seasons are probably the biggest pleasant surprise for me to go "geez, I've put a few on."

From last winter, I thought I was doing fairly well. Kept active and ate 'relatively well'. Well, come early warm weather and I went to break out the summer gear, which included my shorts. 

There's nothing more thrilling then looking at yourself sideways in a mirror with your tummy pooched out of unbuttonable clothing and going "how did that happen?":happy:


----------



## elina86

In September last year my mum bought me a pair of jeans 
(size marked with "W36 L32") that at the time I was able 
to button and zip, although that was only possible by 
sucking my belly in. Now I can't even button them, 
even when I suck my belly in.


----------



## Miskatonic

I didn't really notice just how fat I had gotten until I lost a bunch of weight and compared before and after pictures. I have a neck now. It's weird!


----------



## sophie lou

I didn't really notice i had put on much weight until my parents really started getting on a me about how i should go to the gym. They would also have lets look through photo sessions and point out how slim i used to be. Both my parents are fitness freaks so it bugs them the way i am. I would never change because i love how i am. I love feeling my soft fleshy tummy and thighs


----------



## Stuffingkit

I've noticed so much recently! I did this really intense "holiday gain" with a set feeding schedule, and I ended up gaining almost twenty pounds! Anyway, I can definitely feel the weight, I also outgrew a pair of jeans I got in late November. This has definitely been the most erotic few months of my life, and I really really wanna keep going!!!!


----------



## vampirekitten

I definitely noticed over the holidays too.. I had lost some unfortunately but once the holidays came and I started eating and over eating it seemed to pile on me fast!:smitten::eat1: I would outgrow my shirts within a week at times because my belly was growing so quick!:bow: I also got alot more stretch marks over these last two months. pretty awesome I'd have to say!!! :wubu::wubu:


----------



## sassysteph

I have gained about 15lbs since October and most of it seems to have settled into a nice round pot belly. In the past week, I've been asked the pregnancy question at least 4 times... and since that usually doesn't happen until you're REALLY showing, it made me take a closer look.


----------



## Sweetnlow

I realized I was fat when my best friend confessed that she didn't recognized me cause I'd grown so big. It really hurted me. I don't care if people stare when I walk down the street. But if she my best friend can't accept me who am I then? My current weight is 319 pounds and I'm 5"8 tall. My "normal " weight is 180 pounds. If I lose all this extra weight I will still be big. now i started to exercise like 2 hours a day and i am losing weight. And that's great but still it feels I am doing it cause i feel this pressure from "friends".


----------



## degek2001

Sweetnlow said:


> but still it feels I am doing it cause i feel this pressure from "friends".



That's not wright. Nobody can pressure you to lose or gain weight. You've to accept your one weight and body. And nobody has to influence that. Of course for health reasons it's very good to exercise. But it's your own choise. And I like you at your weight. You looks amazing, hot and sexy. :smitten::smitten: Don't forget that! :kiss2:


----------



## degek2001

vampirekitten said:


> I would outgrow my shirts within a week at times because my belly was growing so quick!:bow:



Indeed, your belly has grown a lot. You looks amazing, hot and sexy with your new holiday pounds. :smitten::smitten:
<3 Henk


----------



## vampirekitten

degek2001 said:


> Indeed, your belly has grown a lot. You looks amazing, hot and sexy with your new holiday pounds. :smitten::smitten:
> <3 Henk



Thanks!! I love the extra weight and cannot WEIGHT for more and more!! hehe :eat1:


----------



## dblbellybhm

When I was nine years old. I grew out of two cub scout uniforms and the den mother told me I was getting so fat that I was an "easy" target in dodge ball. 
She couldn't have known that even at nine, I was trying to get fatter.


----------



## Frogman

I've never been particularly fat, but I've gone from thin to quite chubby and back several times. 
The first time I really noticed it was when I and a couple thin friends were walking around and suddenly had to literally run to catch a bus. It was probably like 1/4 mile, but by the time we made it I was sweating and obviously panting. My friends were fine, though a little concerned that I was clearly getting fat.

The second time was when I popped the button on my "fat pants." I used to be so skinny that these pants would fall down around my ankles. Now I couldn't even fit into them; (thank god for string.)


----------



## Russell Williams

BBW_Curious1 said:


> Took a flight a couple months ago and could barely buckle the seat belt...probably should have asked for an extension but was embarrassed :/



I was always willing to do things that I felt were necessary even if others might have felt too embarrassed to do the same thing. Perhaps 25 years ago I was on a plane that held perhaps 14 or 21 passengers. I was in a single back seat. The seatbelt would not go around me. I was of the opinion that there is absolutely nothing to be embarrassed about when telling people that you're too fat to fit in the existing seatbelt and would like an extender.

The stewardess was in the front of the plane and in a powerful voice I called out, "I am too fat to fit in this seatbelt. Would you please be kind enough to bring me an extender".

A stewardess immediately came back with an extender and started to profusely apologize. I explained that I am not ashamed of being a man nor am I ashamed of being fat and that an extender was needed and I thanked her for providing it.


----------



## ChubbyFairy

I've always been skinny, but in this last period I start to gain weight. I can see my belly become rounder, I can handle it! And my old clothes don't fit me now. I feel much more sexy and I wish to still gain a lot


----------



## elina86

The new pants that I got for Christmas, which at the time fit fine, 
started to feel tight around my belly during the last few days.

Also a T-shirt (size XL) that I got around September or October 
seems to feel tighter around my belly than before.


----------



## cubex89

I noticed a little pooch when looking sideways in the mirror. I gained 10-15 over the winter on accident. My girlfriend on the other hand gained a little over 100 lbs in the past year and didn't really notice too much until she weighed herself the other day and was 250+. Now she wants to lose some a few. None of her friends/family really noticed or said anything until recently


----------



## Blackhawk2293

For quite a few years after I had started to gain weight I used to suck in my stomach so that it looked like I was just solid/stocky. But then as I gained I started to eat more and it got to the point where there was no point trying to hide how fat I had become and so I just don't bother anymore and now I realised "wow, I'm so fat that I can't hide it anymore."


----------



## GainingGloria

By comparison to some gainers I'm more chubby than fat but at 148lbs and 5'1 (22lb weight gain since I started) I feel bigger than my scale is telling me (and IMHO, sometimes fat is a state of mind). And I've had that thought "Wow, I got fat!" My realisation was recent enough becaue of a couple of incidences... when I would look down and see my round soft belly pouring into my lap, or seeing it bulging over my underpants, popping a couple of buttons on what were once "loose" clothes, not being able to close any of my jeans anymore or my tops riding up and showing my tummy. Seeing pictures of myself with a double chin. And waddling a little bit because my thighs are rubbing against each other.


----------



## fatgirl33

I have some updates in the "wow, I got fat!" area...

I've been aware over the last year that I've been putting on weight. Some other health issues have reduced the amount of activity I've been doing physically, I've worked from home more often, and I guess I've been snacking a little more than I normally do (ok, a lot).

I realized I'd put on some pudge a few weeks ago when I went to reach across my desk to pick up a paper off the printer - a movement I'd performed about 10,000 times before - and I couldn't reach! The chub around my middle wouldn't let me get close enough to the desk. I had to get up out of my seat to get it!

When I had my physical this week I was actually SHOCKED to learn I'd reached a new milestone... I was expecting the scale to show a weight of 375 or 380, because I knew I'd gotten a little heavier. I was stunned to see 412! I have officially joined the 400 club!

Time for some french toast with syrup, methinks! :eat2:
Brenda


----------



## degek2001

fatgirl33 said:


> When I had my physical this week I was actually SHOCKED to learn I'd reached a new milestone... I was expecting the scale to show a weight of 375 or 380, because I knew I'd gotten a little heavier. I was stunned to see 412! I have officially joined the 400 club!
> 
> Time for some french toast with syrup, methinks! :eat2:
> Brenda



Wow, what a difference between expecting and reality. :smitten:

<3 Henk


----------



## elina86

I recently noticed that I can no longer see my feet, 
even when I suck my belly in. Some time ago I used 
to be able to see my feet while sucking my belly in, 
but not anymore. Now I have to actually lean forward 
to see my feet and when I go on the scale.


----------



## Tad

This past weekend had a couple of these moments close together. First, walking in to a mall, I saw in the reflection on the door that Id spattered my white golf shirt with red sauce at lunch. It took a moment to realize that the reason I hadnt noticed before then was that the spatters were on the lower part of my stomach, which is south of the equator, so to speak, so not a spot I can see without squeezing in the upper part of my belly, twisting around oddly, or looking at my reflection. It hadnt really sunk in before that parts of my belly had disappeared from view.

I was going to the mall to buy some new shoes, but on the way to shoes I stopped in another shirt and found a golf shirt on sale, and changed into it. It was a pale grey, and a somewhat thin fabric, but quite comfortable.

I proceed to try on shoes. I have very hard to fit feet, but the sole on my existing cross trainers has worn through so I had to get something, even if they werent perfect. I tried on at least seven pairs of shoes, a number of them multiple times, trying to determine what was the least bad amongst them. Just as I finished my wife and son caught up with me (theyd gone elsewhere initially to get some coveted lego set), I mentioned getting the new shirtthen my wife said Oh no, and youve already gotten something on it, too! I looked, and realized that it was one of those fabrics that darkens quite a bit when it gets wet. But why was there some damp spots in the middle of my torso?

Then it hit me, those were sweat marks. Bending over to tie and untie all those shoes, Id gotten sweaty in the crease between moob and belly, and when Id straightened up it had marked my shirt. Which meant that a) I have a crease between moobs and belly, and get under-moob sweat, and b) that bending over, past my belly, was enough work that Id ended up sweating, despite the store having moderate air conditioning.

I did leave the mall with shoes.and really feeling like a fat guy.


----------



## BigFA

An update for me. I happened to be crossing the street from my car to get a banana split sundae at Dairy Queen. I caught my side reflection in a series of large store windows and I had on a tight dark pink golf shirt with black shorts. All my weight is in my belly and chest and I was once again struck with how big I look from the side view. My first reaction was: "Man am I fat!" I never think of myself as that big but of course at 5'11" and currently 290 lbs., I am truly fat with large soft moobs and a 60" belly


----------



## loni_puffs

I had been trying to gain for a few months, I was sitting at my table getting make up on, and I noticed that my belly was sort of sitting in my lap!


----------



## Larger_Than_Life

I've been trying to gain weight on and off for about 2 years now, but for some reason was never able to get over 200lbs. I've always stopped at 195 and could never find myself going over. The last time I stepped on a scale, I was about 185 and that was four months ago. Today, I got out the shower and decided to step on the scale, see what was up to. I'm 201lbs as of today. I took a look in the mirror, and saw that my butt and thighs have gotten bigger, and my stomach is hanging out a bit more. So, as of today, I am committing to this thing. After the BMI calculator told me that I am obese, I might as well live up to the title. Not only today did I realize I'm fat, but I want to be fat. I want to be a fat ass and love it. I love to eat and be with people that want to eat. Hope everyone else is making it to their gain goals. Hopefully, I can come back next year and be a little heavier :happy:


----------



## Blackhawk2293

Larger_Than_Life said:


> I've been trying to gain weight on and off for about 2 years now, but for some reason was never able to get over 200lbs. I've always stopped at 195 and could never find myself going over. The last time I stepped on a scale, I was about 185 and that was four months ago. Today, I got out the shower and decided to step on the scale, see what was up to. I'm 201lbs as of today. I took a look in the mirror, and saw that my butt and thighs have gotten bigger, and my stomach is hanging out a bit more. So, as of today, I am committing to this thing. After the BMI calculator told me that I am obese, I might as well live up to the title. Not only today did I realize I'm fat, but I want to be fat. I want to be a fat ass and love it. I love to eat and be with people that want to eat. Hope everyone else is making it to their gain goals. Hopefully, I can come back next year and be a little heavier :happy:



Yeah reaching 200 was something that was a bit of a barrier for me too but I eventually broke it and it was all up from there, I'm now 245 and having fun with all the food that I can. It has also helped me hold my alcohol better! Hahahaha


----------



## Aurora

I've been fat my whole life, but sometimes I still sit back in awe as I watch my belly roll out into my lap because I can't believe all of this soft flesh is "me" haha. I love it. Sometimes I don't realize quite how wide I am too, so my hips hit doorways now and then. Airplane seats are very uncomfortable and I've asked for an extender many times.  It has been a while since I outgrew any clothes though. That my change soon.


----------



## spookytwigg

I've started to really notice a gain and my main clue has been me bumping into things, I've really not got used to my extra width.


----------



## AmyJo1976

One ance of many was when I went through my jewelry box and tried on some rings that I hadn't worn in a while and discovered that my fingers had gotten too fat to wear them. They weren't just tight, I couldn't get them on my pinky, when they used to fit middle and ring fingers. It makes sense that if you get fatter your fingers get fatter too. It just never crossed my mind until that moment. I guess that was why it was a "wow" moment


----------



## Fuzzy

I'm always in blue jeans (forever in blue jeans?). So when I need to put on my business suit and the slacks won't clasp in front? And the jacket just can't get around my belly?

Yeah, I need a new suit. :blush:


----------



## fatgirl33

Having a couple of days where I really notice that, wow, I am fat...

Not feel well,fighting off a virus or something, so I've been in my pjs and lazing on the couch mostly. When I laid down to rest and watch TV, I realized I couldn't see the TV past my chest and belly. Then, sitting up so I could prop myself up on some pillows, I really struggled to lift myself up.

I'll probably be camped out here for the next day or two, snacking on the couch... which won't make me feel any less fat!

Everyone have a healthy & safe holiday, and enjoy the holiday treats and goodies!

Brenda


----------



## sarahreign

When I recently found the pair of jeans from this past summer that used to fit, and now I can't even button/zip them! I have outgrown about EVERYTHING I own now so, I am just cramming into things until I can get new stuff!


----------



## Blackhawk2293

I had a "wow I got fat" moment when I was on the plane heading from Brisbane back to Sydney and I could feel that I was wide enough for my sides to be touching each of the armrests on either side and that I had to adjust the seatbelt to be a lot looser than it was earlier this year when I flew to Singapore.

I actually have the same problem with my gaming chair at home now. I only just fit in it but it's an old chair that has some sort of reinforced metal frame so it won't break like my other (newer) chair did. But when I get fatter I will need to buy a new one because I won't fit in it.


----------



## Cobra Verde

I hadn't noticed until I saw this thread.


----------



## fatgirl33

Was feeling crummy before the holidays, then felt great over Christmas (yay!). Lots of turkey, stuffing, gravy, mashed potatoes, etc. etc.

Now I've got a cold and have been lazing on the couch or in bed all day (and likely tomorrow). Eating all the left overs, all the cookies and the pumpkin pie with whipped cream... 

Is it having an effect? My largest jeans won't close.  So much so losing a little weight in 2013!

Happy holidays all!
Brenda


----------



## Fat Molly

BigFA said:


> Brenda, I am surprised often at how fat I am just like you. I have slowly gained 125 lbs. over a decade as well and I think the slow but steady weight gain leads to these everyday surprises. Even though I have leveled off around 300 lbs, it seems that my belly and overall size keeps expanding. I wear shirts that just a few months ago fit nicely and suddenly I look down and the buttons are almost ready to burst and my belly is sticking out through the gaps. And I think to myself, "Jeez, I am getting really fat".
> 
> I have the same reaction when I catch a glimpse of myself in a large picture window while walking down the street. I am continually amazed at how big I am and it always conflicts with what I believe I look like which is always significantly smaller. Going to a concert and a play over the weekend and discovering the seats in both are getting really tight is another surprise indicator and the thought crosses my mind again "Man, I am getting really fat!" And I am often surprised when I look in the mirror and discover my double chin becoming even more prominent. I must admit these fat discoveries are bit of a turn-on and I find myself ever more aroused by the thought of growing fatter.



Just the way you describe it is so hot. Oh. Yes. I like this thread.


----------



## BigFA

Thanks Molly. I am glad you enjoyed my explanation. And yes I love this thread as well.


----------



## Phantasia

My "fat" epiphany: last week after I got out of the shower I was seated on the bed and bending over to paint my toenails. I noticed that my stomach was hanging down and jiggling when I bumped it with my arms. Weird that I am now just noticing that my flabby belly hangs down so much.


----------



## AppreSheAte

I've been gaining and know that I would qualify as being called fat for a few months or so, but over this weekend, I stopped having a relationship with someone and it seemed to turn my attention to food almost exclusively for nearly 72 hours straight. I'm looking huge! 

It's exciting, although I'm not sure what to do for clothes that will fit today. Definitely need to go shopping; biggest pants I have, have to be pulled across more than 7" of belly, and so I feel like I will burst out of them once I do get them closed. Sweats are way too little to get past my belly too, so they're not a solution today.

My appetite is really out of control... but I just love feeling stuffed. 

My scale, so I learn today, only goes to 330, and I'm apparently heavier than that. A couple of weeks ago I had hit 300, so I've really packed on some pounds fast. It's hard to measure my belly with my tape measure since it only goes to 60", but I would guess I'm maybe 68" at my roundest. 

I probably am a SSBHM, don't you think?

:happy: :eat1::eat1::eat1:


----------



## Larger_Than_Life

As promised, I am back with an update. I've gone from 201 to about 215 since I last checked it. I'm starting to get moobs and my butt has filled out a little more. I will admit, these past few months have been interesting. People are starting to notice my weight gain and I have been struggling to get past the weird looks. But...its moments when I wake up and I notice my body getting bigger, it just feels right. I know deep down this is what I want and I can't explain it for some reason.


----------



## Shan34

I just FEEL fat lately. Extra puffy. Nothing happened to make me notice a thing, just feel fat, extra fat. That's it.


----------



## KHayes666

Shan34 said:


> I just FEEL fat lately. Extra puffy. Nothing happened to make me notice a thing, just feel fat, extra fat. That's it.



Is that a good thing or bad thing?


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

My mom,that's how.She has ALWAYS commented on my weight.


----------



## KHayes666

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> My mom,that's how.She has ALWAYS commented on my weight.



Sucks you had to deal with that for so long.


----------



## Fuzzy

while power raking the lawn.. oof... gravity seems to be increasing for me


----------



## scottyb100

I had one only a few weeks ago. Two in fact. 
The first one was when I was buying some new T-shirts in Primark. Tried on a L Marvel top (I'm a bit of a geek) and it ripped a little but they where alright with that and got me an XL one. Thats how I found out that my T-shirt size is now XL.
The second one was when I was getting changed in the morning. I dropped a sock so I bent over to get it and when coming back up, I smacked my moob off my backboard of my bed and it hurt real bad!!!!

Thoughs where my "Wow, I got fat?!" moments!!!


----------



## Blackhawk2293

I tried on some old business shirts that I could button up but were tight about 2 years ago and now I can't even pull the ends of the shirt together to button it up. Looks like I need to go clothes shopping again for an interview I have on Monday.


----------



## voluptuouslover

I have always been into women gaining and especially my wife! Over the years my wife has gained and lost.....and through the lady several years have gone up and down myself while indulging on all the treats I buy for the house trying to get my wife to really fatten up!

Because of the lack of her getting really fat I have found myself eating out of control at times and actually gained a lot more weight than my wife did.....because of this lack of her gaining I took my weight gain fetish and turned it on myself and got really excited about getting a lot fatter and having my wife comment and notice.

It was kind of shocking to see how big my gut became ......especially after a huge stuffing I could barely move with my huge belly getting in the way. 

But very shocking was when I saw a profile of myself sitting in a chair with my shirt off leaning back after a big meal and not only was my belly huge like an oversized beach ball but for the first time I saw the my reflection and was shocked by my huge sagging boobs that were big muscular pecs several months before without the close to 40 Lbs. I gained!

My wife only really commented once with this huge weight gain I had in a relatively short time frame when she was pretty tipsy one night after dinner....while waiting for the valet to bring our car up..... I mentioned that the restaurant reminded me of a place we went to a long time ago when she came in close to me for a cuddled hug and said she didn't remember back then and she especially didn't remember me having all this back then while she palmed and jiggled my huge gut and then squeezed and shook my soft fattened up chest that seemed to keep jiggling for minutes after she stopped shaking my chest. I was shocked, embarrassed and aroused all at once.

During this time she was heavier than she had been for a long time and I was clearly heavier than I had been ever. It was pretty fun having our fattened up bellies bouncing and squishing into each other totally stuffed from dinner still kind of in a new awkward and arousing way during a love making session later that night.


----------



## BountifulBeautyAbroad

I kind of thought it twice. First when I wasn't comfortable in my body and when I first started to gain weight I though "Wow, why are my thighs always touching. I must be fat." I wasn't really fat at all. But then when I got comfortable with my new size, I realized my butt was pushing against the arms of my computer chair and I thought, "yep, now I'm fat" lol


----------



## Shan34

KHayes666 said:


> Is that a good thing or bad thing?



Most of the time it's not an issue, I just don't think about it much. Sometimes it's a good thing and sometimes it's not. 

I can say that I much prefer my fat body when naked. When getting dressed is when I start to dislike it a bit. That's my truth.


----------



## KHayes666

Shan34 said:


> Most of the time it's not an issue, I just don't think about it much. Sometimes it's a good thing and sometimes it's not.
> 
> I can say that I much prefer my fat body when naked. When getting dressed is when I start to dislike it a bit. That's my truth.



I know what you mean big time.


----------



## Larger_Than_Life

I'm now up to around 220ish. I'm starting to get to the point where I can feel myself getting a little fatter. My stomach is really starting to push forward and my butt is getting rounder. My family hasn't really said anything yet which is good. I really want to keep this going though and want to find someone who will gain with me or help feed me to speed up my gain.


----------



## lcc42

My wife was already huge, at 5'0", 250lb. when we first met in 1998 and she 23 y/o. 2 pregnancies and 16 years later she has slowly put on the pounds. 

She was 303 pounds when she saw her dr. last month and decided that was fat enough and decided to go on the diet pill phentermin. 

Even though she has been morbidly or super obese her entire adult life, she has also been remarkably healthy for someone of her size. She has had no health issues attributed to obesity over the years.

Even at 303 pounds she is very attractive with all the right curves and a huge soft belly, massive boobs, and many love handles. It will be hard getting used to a smaller leaner version of her.


----------



## sarahe543

I didn't intend to gain weight at first, but I love food so much and I am through with depriving myself. I was so skinny the doc told me off, I was 130lb and 5 foot 7 you could see bones and everything. I am not super big now but I the past month I have gained 10lb in just one month alone, and have realised gaining is showing quicker results than trying to keep the weight off. I am creeping up to 160lb now which for me is a lot, I noticed when the replacement pairs of jeans I bought to accommodate the initial splurge now are getting a bit tight, and I have a proper belly. I am wearing a top today that used to fit ok but right now it is too tight to the point where, whilst working on my laptop I have pulled the top up to let my belly expand freely.


----------



## bigirlover

lcc42 said:


> My wife was already huge, at 5'0", 250lb. when we first met in 1998 and she 23 y/o. 2 pregnancies and 16 years later she has slowly put on the pounds.
> 
> She was 303 pounds when she saw her dr. last month and decided that was fat enough and decided to go on the diet pill phentermin.
> 
> Even though she has been morbidly or super obese her entire adult life, she has also been remarkably healthy for someone of her size. She has had no health issues attributed to obesity over the years.
> 
> Even at 303 pounds she is very attractive with all the right curves and a huge soft belly, massive boobs, and many love handles. It will be hard getting used to a smaller leaner version of her.



Dude, EVERY thread?!


----------



## KHayes666

bigirlover said:


> Dude, EVERY thread?!



I don't believe he's even married.


----------



## EMH1701

The smallest I have ever been is a size 12 and that was in high school.


----------



## S13Drifter

Over the past year I have gone from 190ish to 220. I've noticed it more when I put on my work uniform. The bottom buttons are starting to stretch. Lol. My, "wow I'm fat" moment was one time at work a few weeks ago I was bending over to pick something up and I heard a big (riiiiiip). Thankfully it wasn't my pants but I had to throw out my pairs of boxers. My gain is more at my belly and thighs. I have womanly hips??


----------



## xxopenmymind

Well, I've been fat for the majority of my life, since I was 8 (I'm 23 now). I guess there's been several times in my life where I realized "wow, I got fat!" I think the first would be when I was still in high school and it had always been hard to fit in the desks, but there were certain desks that I just couldn't sit in because when I stood up, the whole thing would move and I would be, for all intents and purposes, stuck in the desk. That same year I tried on some capri pants that I'd worn for a few years with no problem...stretchy ones too. Tried them on, could barely get them up and over my belly. Thought "Hey, at least they're on!" Bent over, felt them get tight as hell and then split completely while everything just hung out. That was when I thought in high school "Wow, I got fat. I should probably lose weight." 

Next time was when...I stood on my scale about a year later and it read "error" when I stood on it instead of a weight...a scale built to hold 300 pounds. Again, thought "Wow, I got fat. I should probably lose some weight." 

Let's see...I've been so big that actually gaining weight wasn't something I noticed because i'm so big. But when I felt my belly fold actually feel fuller, like it was actually a big fat roll..."Wow I got fat." 

When I went to buy new jeans at the store and the 26 could barely get up over my butt. When I sat on the picnic table and it nearly flipped. Most recently, when I noticed that my jeans that I've worn so long that they're all stretched out, can barely fit. And the jeans I just bought that fit a month ago don't fit anymore, at least if the button on the bathroom floor means anything...

lol yeah i'm really fat. :/ lol


----------



## Mr kong

I came back to my summer cabin for some vacation.

What i have noticed is:

Stuff that I did quite easy last summer now gets me out
of breath. I have to take more breaks while working in the garden

My swimwear and my belly doesn't really work well together

What my neighbours noticed:

That's a nice office-body you've developed (said in a friendly way)


----------



## scottyb100

Happend again.
Was down in the kitchen tonight and saw my reflection in the mirror and I looked huge. I had bought a ton of food as well that night. Weighed myself to see how much bigger I was and since last time, a month or so ago, a stone and a bit. So proud. I started as a feeder too!!!


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy

I was in the background of a photo being taken of three people at a picnic. I was standing talking to someone and the camera showed me from the side, no shirt, relaxed.

My stomach looked HUGE, preggo, 11 months.


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy

Shan34 said:


> Most of the time it's not an issue, I just don't think about it much. Sometimes it's a good thing and sometimes it's not.
> 
> I can say that I much prefer my fat body when naked.



I find this sweet and touching. And healthy. Some women I've dated REFUSE to have the lights on during intimate moments due to extreme shyness about their naked body. So lovely when the woman is confident and lets you express respect and awe...as well as passion.


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

I've always been fat. LOL At least since mid high school. I've struggled with it my whole life.
I've crept up and up in the numbers over the years. I never really "felt fat" until the last year or so... it seems like as soon as i crept over the 300 lb mark and got up to about 308-310- i started noticing that I actually have felt like crap. LOL * ultimately ended up at 320 at my very highest- currently i sit around 303-304))

Getting up out of bed in the morning is literally hard to do.... Having to actually "HOIST" myself up in the morning and then catch my breath.. its embarrassing... even though there is no one there to see it. Getting dressed, putting on socks or even underwear- its become a chore. Its awful. 

While I really am learning to love myself exactly as is, I no longer feel that i need to get down to a certain number (in the mid 100's) to feel pretty or worthy... I do however recognize that I do need to lose some in order to not feel so roly poly and unhealthy. (and get rid of that pesky diabetes)

I actually just posted some where else that I've recently come to realize that I'd be perfectly happy if i just got down to the low to mid 200's. That's kind of big for me as far as learning to accept myself. I used to think i had to get down to like 150 to be worth anything. That's not true. Now its just about my health and nothing else. 

sorry that got a lot longer than anyone asked for haha hope i didn't bore anyone


----------



## loopytheone

FluffyButterfly80 said:


> I've always been fat. LOL At least since mid high school. I've struggled with it my whole life.
> I've crept up and up in the numbers over the years. I never really "felt fat" until the last year or so... it seems like as soon as i crept over the 300 lb mark and got up to about 308-310- i started noticing that I actually have felt like crap. LOL * ultimately ended up at 320 at my very highest- currently i sit around 303-304))
> 
> Getting up out of bed in the morning is literally hard to do.... Having to actually "HOIST" myself up in the morning and then catch my breath.. its embarrassing... even though there is no one there to see it. Getting dressed, putting on socks or even underwear- its become a chore. Its awful.
> 
> While I really am learning to love myself exactly as is, I no longer feel that i need to get down to a certain number (in the mid 100's) to feel pretty or worthy... I do however recognize that I do need to lose some in order to not feel so roly poly and unhealthy. (and get rid of that pesky diabetes)
> 
> I actually just posted some where else that I've recently come to realize that I'd be perfectly happy if i just got down to the low to mid 200's. That's kind of big for me as far as learning to accept myself. I used to think i had to get down to like 150 to be worth anything. That's not true. Now its just about my health and nothing else.
> 
> sorry that got a lot longer than anyone asked for haha hope i didn't bore anyone



I really, really respect this. To me this is a really healthy attitude to have towards size and I know it can be tough to think like that so you should be really proud of yourself.

I also totally understand what you mean about feeling like you had to get down to a certain number in order to feel worthy. I always remember when I was about 15 and 105 lbs, my mother used to tell me that I needed to lose seven pounds and grow about four inches (I was about the same height as now, 5'2) to be 'healthy' and 'normal'. That always stuck in my head, that I needed to weigh less than 98 lbs (to make up for being short) in order to be 'acceptable'. She always went on about wanting/wanting me to have bony knees and a flat stomach and visible hip bones and ribs and such. I know when I was 21 I dieted down to about 115 lbs and still felt so huge and disgusting, even though I was ill from being so thin and starving myself. 

It has taken me a long time to realise that hey, I am healthy at 175lbs and I don't need to weigh 90 something pounds in order to be accepted. At last I am finally caring about my health and my wellbeing as opposed to trying to keep starving myself like I did as a teenager. And it is really inspiring to see somebody else who has managed to see past the 'I must get to this number to be acceptable' mentality and focused on their health instead.


----------



## landshark

@ Fluffybutterfly, you are beautiful and have unmeasurable value as a human being. Bringing yourself to this realization is perhaps one of the most important things toucan do. From there every decision you make about health, weight loss, etc is done because it is the decision you are making for you. I wish you well in your efforts to improve the way you feel about yourself. It sounds like you are on your way.

@ Loopy, I can't imagine how frustrating it must have been to have a mother who tried to limit you to certain height and weight parameters. I am happy for you that you've reached a point where you define yourself and not let others do it for you.


----------



## Tad

FluffyButterfly80 said:


> ... it seems like as soon as i crept over the 300 lb mark and got up to about 308-310- i started noticing that I actually have felt like crap. LOL * ultimately ended up at 320 at my very highest- currently i sit around 303-304))



Two quick thoughts for what it is worth:

The one large scale study that I've seen on the issue found that most of the health gains from weight loss seemed to happen with the first 10% of weight lost. Now, most of the people in that study would not be as big as a lot of the people here, so 10% of weight would probably a higher portion of their body fat than it would at higher weights, but still the general good news is that it often doesn't take all that large losses to really make a change in health. So keep at it, good things will come out of it, and quite possibly sooner than you'd expected!

There is of course a lot of variation between people, but over the many years I've been around Dimensions, I've seen a lot of women say something along the lines of "At about 270-280 pounds I still felt really good, I could do everything I wanted, I could do stuff for hours, my health felt good. But now that I'm noticeably over 300 none of that seems to be the case anymore." The threshold will be different for everyone (height, genetics, other health factors, etc), but it feels to me that for a lot of women it is somewhere in the upper 200s that is the highest weight their body holds comfortably. In other words, you aren't alone in your experiences!



loopytheone said:


> I always remember when I was about 15 and 105 lbs, my mother used to tell me that I needed to lose seven pounds and grow about four inches (I was about the same height as now, 5'2) to be 'healthy' and 'normal'. That always stuck in my head, that I needed to weigh less than 98 lbs (to make up for being short) in order to be 'acceptable'. She always went on about wanting/wanting me to have bony knees and a flat stomach and visible hip bones and ribs and such. I know when I was 21 I dieted down to about 115 lbs and still felt so huge and disgusting, even though I was ill from being so thin and starving myself.



It sounds to me like your mother has images with rather distorted body image. For 5'2", 98 pounds would be well into the 'underweight' category by even the medical charts (i.e. thin enough that health issues and mortality are more common--of course for some people that is just their natural size and it is fine, but for most people it is not a healthy weight).

I'm glad you built up your own, more reasonable, standard in due course! But sorry you had to run that mental/emotional gauntlet to get here.


----------



## agouderia

Tad said:


> It sounds to me like your mother has images with rather distorted body image. For 5'2", 98 pounds would be well into the 'underweight' category by even the medical charts (i.e. thin enough that health issues and mortality are more common--of course for some people that is just their natural size and it is fine, but for most people it is not a healthy weight).



This is exactly the problem!

Loopy's mother only displayed what is the current body image *norm*. Underweight is what is conveyed to young girls and women these days as the ideal they have to aspire to. 
Medical stats might say that a BMI of 18-25 is the 'healthy' category - for younger females though only a BMI <20 is socially and visually acceptable, everything else is 'fat', with zero tolerance.

Where do you think all the eating disorders and body dismorphia comes from?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I'm not fat


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Oh wait.....


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

I've always been fat...but the funny thing is, I never felt fat. I always think of myself as "normal" size...just like everyone else. It's when I see photos of me that I realize I'm not normal-sized! :doh: I hate when that happens!


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

loopytheone said:


> I really, really respect this. To me this is a really healthy attitude to have towards size and I know it can be tough to think like that so you should be really proud of yourself.
> 
> I also totally understand what you mean about feeling like you had to get down to a certain number in order to feel worthy. I always remember when I was about 15 and 105 lbs, my mother used to tell me that I needed to lose seven pounds and grow about four inches (I was about the same height as now, 5'2) to be 'healthy' and 'normal'. That always stuck in my head, that I needed to weigh less than 98 lbs (to make up for being short) in order to be 'acceptable'. She always went on about wanting/wanting me to have bony knees and a flat stomach and visible hip bones and ribs and such. I know when I was 21 I dieted down to about 115 lbs and still felt so huge and disgusting, even though I was ill from being so thin and starving myself.
> 
> It has taken me a long time to realise that hey, I am healthy at 175lbs and I don't need to weigh 90 something pounds in order to be accepted. At last I am finally caring about my health and my wellbeing as opposed to trying to keep starving myself like I did as a teenager. And it is really inspiring to see somebody else who has managed to see past the 'I must get to this number to be acceptable' mentality and focused on their health instead.



I am so glad that you have over come that same mentality. Those are some low numbers to play around with in terms of weight. If you weren't a stronger person that could have taken an awful turn! ((hugs) to u!
It is so damaging when it is family making us feel that way. I know exactly how that feels. I've been picked at and hounded as long as i can remember by my family about my weight. It's pretty heartbreaking. 
I was just talking to a friend the other day how when i was down in the low 200's all i ever heard was how i needed to lose weight. And i know for a fact that if i lost all that weight right now, and got to that low 200's my family would be thrilled for me and tell me how fantastic i look. It kind of pisses me off.. because where was that support back when i was already at that number? Grrrrr lol

But luckily i'm in a different place mentally now than i was then. I will just say "Thank you" and be happy with myself. haha


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

happily_married said:


> @ Fluffybutterfly, you are beautiful and have unmeasurable value as a human being. Bringing yourself to this realization is perhaps one of the most important things toucan do. From there every decision you make about health, weight loss, etc is done because it is the decision you are making for you. I wish you well in your efforts to improve the way you feel about yourself. It sounds like you are on your way.
> 
> Thank you su much! i really appreciate the amazing encouragement! <3
> Every day i 'm noticing little improvements on my outlook on my entire existence. It feels pretty amazing!


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

Tad said:


> Two quick thoughts for what it is worth:
> 
> The one large scale study that I've seen on the issue found that most of the health gains from weight loss seemed to happen with the first 10% of weight lost. Now, most of the people in that study would not be as big as a lot of the people here, so 10% of weight would probably a higher portion of their body fat than it would at higher weights, but still the general good news is that it often doesn't take all that large losses to really make a change in health. So keep at it, good things will come out of it, and quite possibly sooner than you'd expected!
> 
> There is of course a lot of variation between people, but over the many years I've been around Dimensions, I've seen a lot of women say something along the lines of "At about 270-280 pounds I still felt really good, I could do everything I wanted, I could do stuff for hours, my health felt good. But now that I'm noticeably over 300 none of that seems to be the case anymore." The threshold will be different for everyone (height, genetics, other health factors, etc), but it feels to me that for a lot of women it is somewhere in the upper 200s that is the highest weight their body holds comfortably. In other words, you aren't alone in your experiences!



I appreciate your input! I can definitely relate to the whole being able to do thinks and not feeling exhausted around the 270-280 mark. I sat in that range for several years and never felt miserable. Of course I noticed some issues- That's still a lot of weight, but i swear i crept over that 300 mark and its like a switch flipped.. my body said "WHAO, What's happening here???? we can't deal with this... it's time to do something!" It is definitely nice to know i'm not alone in this! 
THanks again!


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

sorry for all the replies, i have no idea how to do multiple quotes in one post!


----------



## Tad

FluffyButterfly80 said:


> sorry for all the replies, i have no idea how to do multiple quotes in one post!



It _is_ a bit obscure--I think most people have to get told how to do it (I know I did!)

In each post there are a few buttons in the bottom right corner. The second one from the right has on it quotation marks and a + sign. For each post that you want to quote, click that button. Then click the reply button at the bottom of the thread. That will quote each of those posts that you selected.

Have fun with that! (it does have a few quirks you'll just have to experiment with,  )


----------



## Tad

My weight hasn't really changed in the last several months, but it feels like my belly has gotten bigger or softer or has settled lower, or something. 
- After slacking off for most of the Summer I've been doing some more exercises, and have noticed it getting in the way more than it used to.
- some jeans feel tighter than they did last Spring at the same or slightly higher weight.
- it feels heavier in my lap, or when sprawling over the waistband of my pants


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

Tad said:


> It _is_ a bit obscure--I think most people have to get told how to do it (I know I did!)
> 
> In each post there are a few buttons in the bottom right corner. The second one from the right has on it quotation marks and a + sign. For each post that you want to quote, click that button. Then click the reply button at the bottom of the thread. That will quote each of those posts that you selected.
> 
> Have fun with that! (it does have a few quirks you'll just have to experiment with,  )



I think I did it!! haha Thank you!! 



Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> I've always been fat...but the funny thing is, I never felt fat. I always think of myself as "normal" size...just like everyone else. It's when I see photos of me that I realize I'm not normal-sized! :doh: I hate when that happens!



Haha Yes- I Hate when that happens!


----------



## Saisha

Meh, I was born fat!


----------



## Blackweights

My moment was a few years back when I picked up a pair of what I thought were UK size 12 jeans that fit just right but when I got home I looked at the label I realised they were actually US size 12, making me 2 sizes up from what I thought I was. Which sort of explained the sausage tube effect my old stretchy jeans were having on me...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I distinctly remember starting to "feel" fat at age 11. I wasn't but remember a skinny friend sitting behind me in sixth grade talking about going on a diet...and me thinking how horrible it would be if I didn't get on one myself.

I wasn't fat.....but that was the age I was molested. That seems like the beginning of decades of distorted body image and disordered eating. It was easier to turn my emotions onto self loathing than face the really awful shit of what was happening around me and have to feel the way I did.


----------



## Deliciousdreams

My moment, and what started my search for a site like this, came last week when I decided to renew my Y membership for the first time in about a year because I wanted to get back in the pool. I've fluctuated from 210 to my previous high of 265 and back several times since my early twenties, but I have always been fit/fat, if that makes any sense at all. I was around 240 back in January when I got laid off from my job, and I spent 9 months unemployed and bored out of my mind, and also paying not a bit of attention to my size because it didn't really matter. I mean, I was aware that I have gained weight, but I dunno, my mental image tends to stick to about what I look like at 265 no matter what I actually weigh. My luck finally changed a few weeks ago and I found a new position and got my membership renewed. So I grabbed my swimsuit and headed to the locker room. It was there that I got my wake up call lol. Swimsuits are pretty forgiving due to the amount of stretch in the material, but not this forgiving. My belly was sorta squished out of the leg holes (how on earth does that even happen?) and I felt like I was wearing a thong while simultaneously showing entirely too much cleavage. I ended up splitting the side seam on my swimsuit trying to get back out of it, and the scale informed me that I am now the proud(?) owner of 292 pounds. I had to order a new swimsuit online, and I'm trying to get back into my mile a day routine, but mostly I just float in the deep end right now because I'm having a hard time getting through more than a few laps before I can't catch my breath anymore. I've never been fat/fat before lol, and I'm not really all that motivated at the moment because the holidays are coming up quick and I don't want to feel bad for enjoying them. That and I'm actually pretty content with my body as it is, you know?


----------



## shadowedmorning

I don't think there's ever been a moment of revelation for me. I started gaining weight when I was 8, really put it on at 10, and just kind of stayed big my whole life. 

2 years ago I got really motivated, lost 80 pounds (was at 220), felt good, but I wanted more. My goal was to fit into a size 12, and I was still at 22. When I stalled out, I got frustrated and ended up slipping into old habits. Now I'm back up over 300, and there are daily moments when I look in the mirror and remember just how big I am.

I'm trying to learn, though; to be happy regardless of my size, to focus on my health and less on my weight, and to pass that on to my kids.


----------



## jakemcduck

When I came home from a three month assignment on the road and my ex girlfriend pulled me aside and said "oh my god, you got fat!" and it dawned on me that over time i had to replace the entire wardrobe i left with, with newer larger sizes as i needed them.


----------



## Lear

I just encountered one of these moments. I've been working in sterile areas of a hospital and had to wear sterile scrubs, so I wore shorts or sweats for a bit better than a year. In that time I went from 310 to 385, which I was aware of, but my sweats weren't any tighter so there was no issue. Well I recently had to dress up and realized that my 50" pants were nowhere near being able to button. Luckily I had a pair of 54" pants, which lost a button as I took off my belt. Might be time to get a bigger wardrobe.


----------



## Tad

I had one of those moments last night. I was sitting on the edge of the bed, wrapping presents, and the scissors fell to the floor. This is not the first time this has ever happened, so like usual I bent over to pick them up. But this time I fell off the bed. The geometry and physics of how large my belly has gotten apparently say I can't do that anymore.

My weight is several pounds below my highest, but I think I'm the fattest I've ever been. I might decide to do something about that in the new year, but for now I'm just enjoying eating my way through the holidays


----------



## Fuzzy

Tad said:


> My weight hasn't really changed in the last several months, but it feels like my belly has gotten bigger or softer or has settled lower, or something.
> - After slacking off for most of the Summer I've been doing some more exercises, and have noticed it getting in the way more than it used to.
> - some jeans feel tighter than they did last Spring at the same or slightly higher weight.
> - *it feels heavier in my lap*, or when sprawling over the waistband of my pants



I always gain during the holidays, and my belly does this. It seems like I'll have this ball belly forever but I'll notice it in the mirror in the washroom after I've washed my hands and I'm just much bigger than I remembered.


----------



## Happenstance

I've had several moments like this in the last six months, having gained about 50 pounds in that time. I've had to get rid of clothes I've had for years that I just assumed would always fit me. I'm wearing dresses and skirts more now since pants around my belly are not so comfortable. A week ago I got a good look at myself in a full-length mirror in a dressing room while out shopping, and surprised myself even though I know perfectly well how much the number on the scale has gone up.


----------



## Sunshine_Fette

Just recently I had one of these moments, I take a lot of pictures, but they really don't always capture exactly how you look. I recorded a video of me dancing and when I played it back, I actually stopped and was taken aback by how large I have gotten! It was genuine surprise and for a split second I will admit to hearing all the years of negativity family and strangers have said to me. I got over that fast when I re-watched the video about 5 more times and saw that it was cute haha


----------



## YoJoshua

It's always the clothes and the scale!


----------



## bmwm2001

I am a drinker, a smoker and have for all 27 years of life have been overweight/obese.
I have always had quite physical jobs and don't drive so I'm walking everywhere. I've never felt unfit or unhealthy until about 2 weeks ago when I found myself panting heavily for a solid 10 mins after sex. I know I know, panting after sex is common but this was way different! I was exhausted and afterwards with the girlfriend cuddling up to me squeezing my belly and when she then went to touch my 'thing' i watched her hand dissappear past my large, round soft belly. I felt so fat but at the time, wouldn't trade that turn on for the world!


----------



## YoJoshua

Doc had to move left moob when she listened to my heart yesterday. I've been going to her for 7 years and she knew me when I was 160 lbs.


ooooopss lol


----------



## Fat Molly

I went to get lunch today and I was like "I'm going to get like 2x the calories I usually eat for lunch. That will be fun, right? 

And then I discovered that my lunches all this week have been Much more calorific than first thought. I have been eating a 520cal soup and 170 cal of boiled eggs, plus a roll, so my usual lunch is almost 700 calories already. I got myself an almond croissant to up it to 1200 for the meal. I'm both turned on and dismayed because there was no other combination of items I could come up with that was the same number of calories for the same price. :/ like so much for stuffing myself lol!


----------



## fatgirl33

We've been lucky here in Toronto this winter, it's been warmer than usual - until this week, that is. It dropped to well below zero (maybe as much as -30 celcius) with the wind chill this week.

I'd been wearing a lighter jacket and sweaters until now, but on Monday I had to pull out the heavy winter jacket, which I haven't worn since last March. It's a little bulky, but very warm - except I discovered that I can no longer button it up!

Not even close! 

So I've got a new jacket now, but I am quite worried about what my weight will be when I visit my doctor in February... :/

Brenda


----------



## Lear

So we finally had a day near zero recently so I decided to break out my long underwear. My pair is super stretchy so I didn't think about having to replace them with my recent gain. Needless to say they fit like a sausage casing, when I got home and peeled them off you could see the imprint of not just the waistband but the fabric texture as well.


----------



## Afro Man

I've always been a big dude, so when I put on weight people rarely notices. However recently I've put on about 60lbs putting me around 355lbs and I've been getting a lot of comments. At first I thought my shoulders where just wider, that's why it's noticeable, I still thought I had a pretty muscular physic. Recently I saw a video of myself in action and HOLY SHIT I'm fat:blush:. You can see the outline of my belly, chest and back fat right through my shirt, I'm not hiding anything. Plus I just move like a fat guy, a little dumpy and not quite as agile as I thought I was being. I can't believe how much I waddle when I walk too. I tried to get myself back in shape after I saw the video but after 2 days of "lite" exercise, I realized how out of shape I really am. Oh well looks like there's no going back now :eat1:


----------



## Mr kong

I was visiting my parents yesterday.

My mum pointed at my belly and asked how often I ate pizza.

In her mind the only thing that make you fat is pizza...


----------



## voluptuouslover

For me:

1. Looking in a window while walking by seeing my reflection
2. Try to slow down on my eating, then give up and pig out
3. Realizing that I don't really get full anymore
4. Bending over to tie my shoes with my Huge gut stopping me
5. Bending over and realizing my belly cut off my breathing 
6. Sitting down on the couch and having my belly sitting way out in front of me
7. Feeling how much clumsier I am with my movements and the extra weight

My wife:

1. Seeing how much faster she has to change out her Dove bar of soap in the shower because of her now much bigger body to soap up
2. Seeing her wear the only 1/10th of her closet that she still fits in to
3. Watching her cross her legs with a little more struggle with all the newer beautiful Fat on her thighs
4. Watching her Blow dry her hair with just her bra and panties on and her not trying to suck her belly in and realizing it is way bigger than I ever imagined fully relaxed and sticking out
5. Watching her eat more and more and more yet
6. Feeling her extra weight when she is on top of me and dreaming for the day where I wouldn't be able to escape from her in this position if I wanted to because she is now so heavy 
7. Watching her snack on the couch while her belly is relaxed and resting on her lap with her legs crossed and counting how many extra calories she is devouring


----------



## pudgy gainer lady

Seeing my belly extend beyond my breasts and covering my feet
Not fitting my old wardrobe
Rapidly outgrowing new clothes
Sitting down to put on socks and shoes
Like the person above me, trying to slow down my eating, then giving up and pigging out
Like the person above me, realizing I don't really get full any more
Getting tired and out of breath easily
Cravings
Seeing how much my belly extends when I sit down
Having to shop online for clothes that fit


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

In December I took a picture with a girl I thought was bigger than me, but we were the same size as her in the picture!


----------



## fatgirl33

Xyantha Reborn said:


> In December I took a picture with a girl I thought was bigger than me, but we were the same size as her in the picture!



This happens to me a lot. I assume I am one size, then see photographic evidence of myself compared with others around me and - WOW! I'm fat! 

Brenda


----------



## dblbellybhm

I'm always reminded "Wow, I got fat!" : restaurant booths, pictures, tight clothes (doesnt upset me just reminds me of my increasing size), seeking out high calorie meals and snacks when my friends are ordering salads and the ever popular airline seat.


----------



## Imp

fatgirl33 said:


> We've been lucky here in Toronto this winter, it's been warmer than usual - until this week, that is. It dropped to well below zero (maybe as much as -30 celcius) with the wind chill this week.
> 
> I'd been wearing a lighter jacket and sweaters until now, but on Monday I had to pull out the heavy winter jacket, which I haven't worn since last March. It's a little bulky, but very warm - except I discovered that I can no longer button it up!
> 
> Not even close!
> 
> So I've got a new jacket now, but I am quite worried about what my weight will be when I visit my doctor in February... :/
> 
> Brenda



Sooooo, you left us hanging! What was the verdict on your weight?


----------



## plushkitty

-When I started having to scope out seating in public places on a regular basis, because there's a good chance that my butt won't fit. (Seriously, what is up with restaurants having small chairs? Don't they know that fat people like to eat?)

-When my cheekbones smoothed out and I started getting a double chin. Most of my weight generally goes to my bottom half, so when my face starts getting pudgy... yeah, I'm really fat now.

-When my mom took in the waist on two new pairs of jeans for me a few weeks ago, and I ripped out the stitches on both of them trying to get them past my butt. :blush: She had to redo the darts with extra heavy duty stitches. 

-When I had to get a plus size graduation gown. They just sold gowns by height and the normal one for my height was too tight around my hips. In my defense, my school had really cheap, crappy gowns. None of the generous pleats that you see in professional studio photos of graduates. At least the lady at the university bookstore was nice about it and didn't give me any grief for needing a bigger gown.


----------



## Lear

several friends were talking about our upcoming 10 year high school reunion and how much people have changed, they were talking about how shocked they were some people were 30-50 pounds heavier and i realized that since high school I've gained 100 pounds and added a foot and a half to my waist. I'm really tempted to try to be over 400 for the reunion in October.


----------



## Tad

Lear said:


> several friends were talking about our upcoming 10 year high school reunion and how much people have changed, they were talking about how shocked they were some people were 30-50 pounds heavier and i realized that since high school I've gained 100 pounds and added a foot and a half to my waist. I'm really tempted to try to be over 400 for the reunion in October.



That is a big change in ten years all right, Lear!

For me, now that the weather is warming up, I realized just how many of my pairs of jeans I've only been wearing with the button un-done, covering the fact up with a belt and a baggy sweat-shirt. Suddenly I'm confronted with how few of my current clothes actually fit comfortably


----------



## SSBHM

Ok, I'm a big guy, but wow, lately when I'm in bed I can look down and this mountain of belly rises up when I'm on my back. I definitely think this I'm bigger than ever.

Maybe it's that when I go to work-out at the gym I get distracted and wind up go to get burgers and a shake or two instead.

Anyone else do this?


----------



## bobsmith93

I tried on my suit trousers (36 inch waist) the other day for the first time in ages and although it was a struggle, I just about got the button done up. I sat down and the button popped right off. After measuring my waistline, I was up to 42". I'd been noticing my weight increasing for about a year and a half, but that was the first time I'd really seen undeniable evidence I got fat. I'm thinking I'll have to test some of my old shirts and see if I can struggle into them


----------



## xxopenmymind

You could definitely say I had one of these moments the other day...
I stopped letting my doctor weigh me a couple of years ago because I just didn't feel comfortable. I got a new doctor that I went to last Monday and the nurse wouldn't really give me an option, just told me to get on the scale and instead of fight I just hopped on. 

Last time I'd been weighed I was 340 pounds, and didn't think I'd gained more than five or ten pounds. I had noticed my clothes were getting tighter but as nothing like that had happened in years I figured not much had changed. 

I was 389 pounds...No wonder those jeans wouldn't button and those 2x shirts ride up now...

I actually was a little upset  I felt like a big fat hog and not in a good way! Weird when life slaps you in the face like that.


----------



## dwesterny

At birth, close to 11 pounds. Full head of hair, lady killing look in the eyes.


----------



## Lear

I was helping clean up my church after a vacation bible school and i looked over and there was one of those mirrors that is supposed to be mounted on the back of a door. I was a good 15 feet back from it and both straight on and sideways i was too wide to fit in the mirror. I think i might be getting a bit fat


----------



## Tad

My son is learning to drive this Summer, and while he is doing pretty well he still causes a fair number of jolts and shocks (it doesn't help that our car is a manual shift, and is ancient with pretty dead suspension). A few times I've noticed a sudden 'wave' feeling in my wobbly parts from something or other that he's done to cause high acceleration in a non-downward direction.


----------



## Larger_Than_Life

It's been a while since I've posted anything on here. Last time I checked in, I was at 220. All last year, I made a goal to get to 300 in one year. Well today, I woke up and checked the scale...302. I definitely had a wow, I got fat moment. It took me a minute to get out of bed and I've definitely have a waddle. 

I never thought I would ever be this big...but I love it. My body has filled out pretty well too. Definitely have the double chin, bigger butt and my thighs are touching. It just feels awesome to be happy with what I eat and what I look like. 

I'm now getting to the point of I don't want to go back and loose weight.


----------



## balletguy

Having to buy new pants and shorts. I've gotten chubby over the past few years, and my waist keeps getting bigger. I have to keep just buying pants that fit. My face is getting rounder, and my penis is getting smaller.. but I'm happy


----------



## MattB

I put on a pair of dress pants for work today that I haven't worn for a few months. They still fit, however, my belt is no longer functional but symbolic.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Went to an agility competition and one of the pics managed to capture my cellulite mid motion *gag*

I am not that fat, but i am curvy and muscly, and the photographer somehow managed to catch that exact instant i was sprinting, muscle flexing and fat moving all at once. 

Now i feel like i cant eat ever again. 

Yes, i know the irony of a girl who likes fat guys disliking excessive pounds on herself. Just gettin tooo curvy lol.


----------



## Tad

I frequently resemble that comment....


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Yes, well, its different on everyone except me  lolol)


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Went to an agility competition and one of the pics managed to capture my cellulite mid motion *gag*
> 
> I am not that fat, but i am curvy and muscly, and the photographer somehow managed to catch that exact instant i was sprinting, muscle flexing and fat moving all at once.
> 
> Now i feel like i cant eat ever again.
> 
> Yes, i know the irony of a girl who likes fat guys disliking excessive pounds on herself. Just gettin tooo curvy lol.


That is dappled shadow on your leg not cellulite. You can see the muscle. Sorry u can't be in the fatty club.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Back to being a devotee, then!


----------



## balletguy

I found an old pair of dress pants this morning and tried them on and they were loose last year. Today I could not even button them&#9786;


----------



## Tad

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Yes, well, its different on everyone except me  lolol)



Ack, when I started typing that, the last post was Matt's! I should have quoted it, to be on the safe side!

ETA: having looked at your pic .... Look, I'm an FA, I know where a woman's leg will show fat or cellulite. There is some weird lighting on your leg, but you can clearly see the flat plane of the thigh muscle, and that says that there is no cellulite there, it just doesn't happen that way. I think what is happening is that the light is coming so perfectly from behind you that every slight bulge of the muscle and curve of the leg is casting a bit of shadow.


----------



## snapon1

When I sat down in my recliner and the wooden slat that attaches the springs snapped apart. Just fell through it and caved the cushion in. Great Experience!


----------



## dwesterny

Tad said:


> Ack, when I started typing that, the last post was Matt's! I should have quoted it, to be on the safe side!
> 
> ETA: having looked at your pic .... Look, I'm an FA, I know where a woman's leg will show fat or cellulite. There is some weird lighting on your leg, but you can clearly see the flat plane of the thigh muscle, and that says that there is no cellulite there, it just doesn't happen that way. I think what is happening is that the light is coming so perfectly from behind you that every slight bulge of the muscle and curve of the leg is casting a bit of shadow.



Concur and as said in the past (venting thread in clothes forum) I have a deep umm scientific interest in your butt so I examine such things closely. I would also like to take this opportunity to again offer (free of charge) my investigative service in this... area. Send pictures and I will follow up.


----------



## Amaranthine

Xyantha: 

I second the other comments. You can clearly see that your legs are just built, in a "dayum girl" kind of way. 

But I also initially thought your dog was jumping REALLY HIGH so maybe my judgement should be questioned.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Lol, the closeup of my dog makes it look like he is walking a fencepost. The whole picture is weird!!

That makes so much more sense, that you werent talking to me Tad...lol!!

And - Well the connoiseurs of cellulite have spoken...too bad everyone doesnt have that discerning taste lol! And it is good news, now i can go eat that shrimp and hallobut burrito i have been craving. Then my ass really will get huge


----------



## loopytheone

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Went to an agility competition and one of the pics managed to capture my cellulite mid motion *gag*
> 
> I am not that fat, but i am curvy and muscly, and the photographer somehow managed to catch that exact instant i was sprinting, muscle flexing and fat moving all at once.
> 
> Now i feel like i cant eat ever again.
> 
> Yes, i know the irony of a girl who likes fat guys disliking excessive pounds on herself. Just gettin tooo curvy lol.



For the record, I think you look gorgeous. =3


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Thanks :wubu:


----------



## SSBHM

If you want to see chub in the middle...

Well, you look lean and lythe to me!

Nice photo, well balanced dog too.

Chuck


----------



## balletguy

It looks like your dog is flying....


----------



## Tad

Two that have happened to me recently.

First, there is a discount store near us that is the nearest place to get milk at a reasonable price, and to get to the milk you have to pass through the clothing. The other week I noticed they had some decent looking long sleeved t-shirts for eight bucks, and a little further investigation showed they were 100% cotton and felt quite nice, so I grabbed one tagged as XL and took it home. When I wore it I really liked it; it skimmed my torso without being stretched over my chubs. In fact, I liked it so much that I went back and grabbed a second XL, but when I wore the new one it was noticeably snugger, indeed having to stretch over the chubs. That is when I took a careful look at the original, and saw that despite whatever had been on the price-tag, in the garment it was clearly marked as XXL. And it fit perfectly :blush:

Second, I went out for a walk at lunch today, wearing a windbreaker I’ve had for years which has elastic at the bottom of it. My walk was to go to a coffee shop half a mile away to pick up a bag of beans for home, and after buying it I just shoved it inside my jacket—with the elastic at the bottom I’ve often used it as an impromptu giant pocket in this way in the past. Except apparently I haven’t done that for a while, because it was really hard to get the zipper done back up, apparently there just isn’t much slack left between my belly and the jacket these days.


----------



## fatgirl33

Being too heavy for your doctor's office scale...


----------



## Imp

fatgirl33 said:


> Being too heavy for your doctor's office scale...



K...and how high did that scale go, pray tell?


----------



## Snow Angel

I think I was in grade school when my Mom had bought me some jeans during the summer and when school started she had to go buy me some more because the others wouldn't fit. I really started to put on weight when I got out of high school and started working in a back office. I wasn't very active and that's when I really started to gain. I started walking and drinking water and lost some weight but I have gained it all back.


----------



## Pinkbelly

Generally? I can tell I'm getting fat as I step out of the shower. Catch myself in the mirror and think "Wow, what happened?"


----------



## Tad

I wore a nylon wind-shell jacket this morning, as it wasn't that cold out. I Walked half a block, then notice my belly if feeling cold. I look down, and see that the zipper is attached at the top and bottom, but has come apart in the middle, leaving the jacket gaping wide open over my wide middle. I thought I'd gotten too fat for the jacket, and it was my belly pulling the zipper apart. A definite 'whoa, I really got fat!' moment.

A bit of experimentation showed that it was all about the zipper failing, and nothing (or at least little) to do with me putting any stress on it. Had a mixture of relief and disappointment once I figured that out. And fortunately there were snaps to close a flap over the zipper, so I could still do those up and keep the jacket more-or-less snugly done up.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I'm not fat


----------



## biggirlluvher

I reached my goal weight of 250lbs last year and lost about 15lbs after a rough summer which included a breakup among other things. I'm at about 240lbs now deciding if I want to gain back up to 250lbs. In the last year, at least 3 of my jeans or pants have buttons missing if I can fit in them. 

This week a pair of corduroys ripped as I was bending and reaching for something before heading out to work. I was too lazy to change them and since there was nothing really showing there was a rip other than loose threads, I just rolled with it. I chucked them when I got back home.


----------



## Lear

I work at a McDonald's and i'm apparently too fat to clean the lobby since I can't fit in our supply closet. Kinda thankful for this as its a super dull task in the morning.


----------



## Tad

I was at a concert on Saturday, and during one portion my moobs started resonating with the music. Weirdest feeling.


----------



## snapon1

When I plopped down in my recliner and broke the ass end out of it! 

View attachment 2016-01-11 13.58.04.jpg


View attachment 2016-01-11 11.50.17.jpg


----------



## Tad

snapon1 said:


> When I plopped down in my recliner and broke the ass end out of it!



We had this happen to our couch after less than two years  on the side where we most often sit first one spring broke off then another. I was not willing to spend the money on a new couch so soon, so I un-stapled the fabric on the bottom so I could see inside, and found framing at appropriate places front and back such that I was able to screw in a nice strong piece of plywood. It worked out pretty well, the springs are still in there and have their arced shape, they just rest on the plywood on the loose end now, which means there is still some springiness (and the padding in the seat above that), but then there is a firm support too. Now we all use that end of the couch by preference because we find it more comfortable than the end where the springs didnt break  I really should put a board in on the other end too.

No idea if that would be a possibility for you or not.

(because an ass of destruction shouldn't always mean having to buy new furniture!)


----------



## Deannie

I guess I really noticed when I needed a seatbelt extender when flying.


----------



## KHayes666

Deannie said:


> I guess I really noticed when I needed a seatbelt extender when flying.



Is that a bad thing in your opinion?


----------



## Deannie

No, it is just that it is almost a public statement. Sitting down, realizing, putting the call bell on, asking and waiting...all while other passengers are waiting.


----------



## landshark

Deannie said:


> No, it is just that it is almost a public statement. Sitting down, realizing, putting the call bell on, asking and waiting...all while other passengers are waiting.



My wife hates flyes no for this reason. She lost weight at one point and didn't need that extender but now the pounds are back and they brought some friends. She's not too thrilled with herself about this, despite having a husband that fawns all over her.


----------



## Deannie

My husband discreetly asks the flight attendant for me when we get on the plane now. That helps. Knowing that he takes the middle seat and loves feeling me next to him helps as well. There is no random passenger to complain about me taking up too much room. Travelling with him is so much better.


----------



## drxprime

It's possible to buy an extender too if you don't want to ask the airline for one. They even come with a little card that says it's yours.


----------



## balletguy

I just keep on having to buy new pants, bc my old ones get so tight. I keep going up sizes.


----------



## balletguy

Deannie said:


> No, it is just that it is almost a public statement. Sitting down, realizing, putting the call bell on, asking and waiting...all while other passengers are waiting.



The last time I flew it was from Las Vegas to Philly. And the lovley lady next to me had to request a seat belt extention. She kept on apologizing to me and was clearly uncomfortable. I told her there was nothing to worry about, and I apologized to her because our legs etc kept on bumping. I told her that my wife needs the same thing. It made her feel more comfortable. Even though I'm not married I just wanted to make her feel better.


----------



## Rockhopper12

Tad said:


> We had this happen to our couch after less than two years  on the side where we most often sit first one spring broke off then another. I was not willing to spend the money on a new couch so soon, so I un-stapled the fabric on the bottom so I could see inside, and found framing at appropriate places front and back such that I was able to screw in a nice strong piece of plywood. It worked out pretty well, the springs are still in there and have their arced shape, they just rest on the plywood on the loose end now, which means there is still some springiness (and the padding in the seat above that), but then there is a firm support too. Now we all use that end of the couch by preference because we find it more comfortable than the end where the springs didnt break  I really should put a board in on the other end too.
> 
> No idea if that would be a possibility for you or not.
> 
> (because an ass of destruction shouldn't always mean having to buy new furniture!)



I'll give what you said a try! Had another one snap loose when I sat down other day. Probably gonna wind up trashing it. Chair came from big lots. Not the best quality... May invest in a lane or lazy boy and see how they do


----------



## balletguy

All of my T shirts are now like half shirts or they fit like spandex.


----------



## NOLAman

Good Question-I had a fairly muscular athletic build in my teens/20s, at about 6'0" and 195 lbs. In my 30-40s, I didn't really see myself as getting fat (although I was)because my upper body stayed about the same as my belly filled out. Now, at 240 or so, I basically look barrel-chested, and my waist has gone from 32" to 42". At some point along the way, I realized Im really just a fat guy now-not a muscular guy. not sure exactly when.


----------



## Heavy Cat

Ha-ha! I REALLY started getting fat working in a bakery (still do) and part time in a candy store 16 years ago. Weighing in at 580# now. But fat most of adult hood prior. :eat2:


----------



## Tad

In a piece I wrote back in my early thirties, I mused that at that age, if I stayed active, I could probably down-hill ski at three hundred pounds (albeit more slowly and carefully, and the overall point that I was making was that as I got older that surely would be less likely to be the case).

I had to adjust ski binding tension a couple of days ago so was looking up the chart. It bases tension on weight, height, and boot size. I realized that the heaviest weight listing on the chart was “210+ lbs.” At just under 230 currently I felt safe enough using that setting*, but it drove home a few things:
-	That even if I’d been strong enough and fit enough to handle downhill skiing at three hundred pounds, I might not have been able to find equipment to let me do so safely (skis that were constructed appropriately, bindings strong enough to hold me in place during normal turns and stops, boots wide enough in the calf for fat legs).
-	That even at my current weight, I’m fatter than sports equipment manufacturers care about &#8211; they just assume, I suppose, that people this fat make up a tiny portion of their overall market, so don’t worry about them much.
-	And in turn: “wow, I’m fat!” (granted far less fat than many people here, but fatter than has been my experience in life so far.

* technically you are supposed to use the lower tension of the setting for your height or your weight, but given my modest height of 5'8" the resulting tension values were so substantially different that I blended them. And no, you aren’t supposed to adjust the tension yourself--if you listen to any manufacturer or trained technician.


----------



## loopytheone

Kinda had one of these moment when I was looking for things for my flat... I found this cute little storage/seat combo thing, one of those ones you can put things inside and then sit on the lid. Looking at them though... they looked a lot more flimsy than I remembered. And yeah, sure enough, the maximum weight limit on all of them was 80kgs. Which is roughly what I am, I think? Certainly I don't wanna risk it and end up crushing the chair and hurting myself. But, er, yeah. Being too heavy for things. 

(also, a small part of me wants to test the integrity of these seats using an array of BBW/BHM of different weights to see exactly how much they could hold beyond the suggested 80kg limit; any volunteers? =p )


----------



## balletguy

My clothes just keep getting tighter and tighter.


----------



## DaveTheBrave

loopytheone said:


> Kinda had one of these moment when I was looking for things for my flat... I found this cute little storage/seat combo thing, one of those ones you can put things inside and then sit on the lid. Looking at them though... they looked a lot more flimsy than I remembered. And yeah, sure enough, the maximum weight limit on all of them was 80kgs. Which is roughly what I am, I think? Certainly I don't wanna risk it and end up crushing the chair and hurting myself. But, er, yeah. Being too heavy for things.
> 
> (also, a small part of me wants to test the integrity of these seats using an array of BBW/BHM of different weights to see exactly how much they could hold beyond the suggested 80kg limit; any volunteers? =p )



80kgs??? 175lbs?? You don't even have to be fat in order to exceed that. A lot of regular-sized men would hit that.


----------



## loopytheone

DaveTheBrave said:


> 80kgs??? 175lbs?? You don't even have to be fat in order to exceed that. A lot of regular-sized men would hit that.



I know, right? I was kinda exasperated at that as it was a product sold for, like, adults and not children or anything. But apparently if you are anything other than a child or a slender woman, it is going to collapse under you. Seems like great product design there.


----------



## CassieLyons

I started gaining after my ankle surgery but never really figured out I was fat until after freshmen year of college when I looked at some pictures I had been tagged in!


----------



## balletguy

I keep growing out of my pants...


----------



## MattB

balletguy said:


> I keep growing out of my pants...



I keep several sizes of pants in storage for just such situations.

I'm down again, mostly due to being sick twice since the new year, but I always notice when I've gained when my belt buckle starts to angle forward.

\

Like that.


----------



## yrmangledheart

I've always had fantasies about growing but simultaneously had doubts and my weight has always fluctuated around 210lbs being the average. I've lost weight down to around 175lbs a couple of years ago and due to an active life-style kind of maintained it. 

For the last 6 months I've been in a committed and happy relationship, started taking SRRI's for anxiety and drastically reduced smoking cigarettes from multiple daily to a weekly treat or so. The combo has seen me go right back up to my highest weight but whilst I normally hover around 210 I can feel that my body is not plateuing and I'm going to break through. Most of my t-shirts from my slimmest days are a medium and none of them fit at all now. Larges that used to be baggy feel like the correct size now and some are feeling snug. Can't wear any of my jeans around my waist. 

Feeling torn - feel tired and don't have the money to replace my clothes, barely any of which fit comfortably. However, the thought of busting through that plateau, saving a bit, buying a bunch of bigger clothes and accepting the mounting pounds is pretty appealing.


----------



## Tad

Had a 'guy's weekend' this past weekend, and we'd had some tentative plans for some outdoor activities -- which all got scrapped because it was raining steadily and not all that far above freezing. Looking for something to do to get us out of the house we were staying at, someone found an indoor go-karting place not too far away. I know I'm not that much of a speed demon, and figured that my weight would slow the acceleration compared to others, so I was expecting to be one of the slower drivers. That much was true, but I hadn't foreseen a couple of other issues.

- the seats have hard plastic sides, to keep you from sliding out of the kart on turns -- and I could just barely wedge myself in there.

- and speaking of turns, I was sliding on turns all the time, even when following the same line as someone else, at the same speed. Trying to pull my greater mass around the turn means more more lateral force needed between tires and floor, which meant that I just couldn't pull as tight/fast corners without sliding (which robs you of speed).

So I wasn't quite to fat to go carting, just too fat for it to be all that enjoyable.


----------



## plushkitty

-I went to the optometrist today for the first time in three years. Last time I fit in the exam chair just fine, despite being more than a bit chubby. Today I had to really squish to get my fat butt between the armrests! 

-I can definitely feel myself jiggle as I walk now. When I stop my belly keeps moving for a split second!

-The biggest underwear size sold at Lane Bryant is getting too small for me.

-It's getting harder to bend over and buckle my sandals or paint my toenails. I can still do it, but maybe not this time next year...

-It's impossible to hide my double chin anymore. It's visible regardless of the angle I hold my head at.


----------



## SSBHM

Just sayin

I think I am always amazed when my shirts start to pop open, and then it gets too hard to button them. Tee shirts of course stretch, but start to climb up more and more too as I gain. 

Could it be that a 5X isn't made as big as it used to be?


----------



## biggirlluvher

I had an "I am huge" experience today. I'm partial to a particular jersey/tank top that I've worn for the last few years. I like wearing it because it allows me to air out my chest & arms. I also feel how huge I am in it wearing it to the gym. Now after numerous times in the laundry and that I'm at my heaviest 250lbs, it's been tighter on me. I saw my reflection in it today and noticed how it shows off my belly. 

Later this afternoon, I went to a friend's house. He's older and smaller than me. I've always been somewhat conscious of my footsteps on his wooden floor. He once said that I should pay attention my footsteps were so heavy I made the needle on the turntable jump as the record played and that it could be heard in our recorded mixes. Today, I felt that even with my trying to literally tiptoe there it was futile. One of the chairs I sat in felt smaller. I really felt too big for it for the first time. As such, I really felt my belly on my lap while seated. 

When I got home, I felt compelled to get out of my clothes because it felt so restricting. I'm having my late supper in the nude for the first time in a very long time. I was planning on saving the rest of the stroganoff for tomorrow but just might have both servings tonight!


----------



## xpulley

Just yesterday. I had been skinny my whole life, average weight about 135 at 5'6, though I was down to 122 at one point. Then from 2012 to 2016 I slowly gained up to 160lbs. Last summer I grew a beard, and also ended up gaining about 30lbs to put me at 190 right now, making me obese for the first time ever. 

Well yesterday I decided to shave my beard completely off for the first time in a year and....wow. My face got a lot fatter. My cheeks are puffier and I have a noticeable double chin now. It was a little embarrassing, but also a huuuge turn on.


----------



## Stuffingkit

I feeling the "wow I got fat" feeling right now so hard. More because my appetite is out of control and I love it! 

I'm gaining a lot really fast right now and every time I see myself I'm like DAMN


----------



## biggirlluvher

Stuffingkit said:


> I feeling the "wow I got fat" feeling right now so hard. More because my appetite is out of control and I love it!
> 
> I'm gaining a lot really fast right now and every time I see myself I'm like DAMN



How much more are you eating compared to before?


----------



## Stuffingkit

biggirlluvher said:


> How much more are you eating compared to before?



It's gotten ridiculous lol 

I want fast food for every meal, and I want like four or five BIG meals a day!


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy

Stuffingkit said:


> It's gotten ridiculous lol
> 
> I want fast food for every meal, and I want like four or five BIG meals a day!



it looks wonderful on you i bet


----------



## biggirlluvher

Stuffingkit said:


> It's gotten ridiculous lol
> 
> I want fast food for every meal, and I want like four or five BIG meals a day!



I've always heard that the bigger we get, the more we can eat and more it takes for us to get full/stuffed. I guess you're living proof of that. Are you eating more than some of the people in your friend & family circles?


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy

passed a mirror on the floor that was tilted up. Oh. My. God. Seeing yourself from that angle makes you look 20 pounds heavier.


----------



## plushkitty

I went to an old favorite breakfast place that I hadn't been to in quite a while, and the waitress gave us a booth. I could _barely_ squeeze in, my gut has grown so much! All through breakfast the table edge was snug up against my rolls, digging into the fat. I think I'm on my way to being a SSBBW, haha!


----------



## biggirlluvher

plushkitty said:


> I went to an old favorite breakfast place that I hadn't been to in quite a while, and the waitress gave us a booth. I could _barely_ squeeze in, my gut has grown so much! All through breakfast the table edge was snug up against my rolls, digging into the fat. I think I'm on my way to being a SSBBW, haha!



If you weigh over 300lbs, are outgrowing clothes & that old breakfast place, you're already a SSBBW to me.


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy

plushkitty said:


> I went to an old favorite breakfast place that I hadn't been to in quite a while, and the waitress gave us a booth. I could _barely_ squeeze in, my gut has grown so much! All through breakfast the table edge was snug up against my rolls, digging into the fat. I think I'm on my way to being a SSBBW, haha!



That's pretty adorable.


----------



## loopytheone

I have a little folding travel stool that my mum has lent me so I can draw outside in the summer. Not only am I a few kilos over the weight limit for it, but it groans and creaks something crazy underneath me. And, no matter what angle I try and take pictures from, my butt and thighs and hips are so huge that you can't see even a glimpse of the seat underneath me, just this floating fatty with the stool legs underneath. 

Not gonna lie, it's pretty hot.


----------



## jakemcduck

loopytheone said:


> I have a little folding travel stool that my mum has lent me so I can draw outside in the summer. Not only am I a few kilos over the weight limit for it, but it groans and creaks something crazy underneath me. And, no matter what angle I try and take pictures from, my butt and thighs and hips are so huge that you can't see even a glimpse of the seat underneath me, just this floating fatty with the stool legs underneath.
> 
> Not gonna lie, it's pretty hot.



Gotta be honest, it sounds pretty hot too.


----------



## Tad

Loopy, what sort of thing do you draw?

(And how do you focus on drawing while hovering hotly in mid air? . )


----------



## loopytheone

Tad said:


> Loopy, what sort of thing do you draw?
> 
> (And how do you focus on drawing while hovering hotly in mid air? . )



In public? Trees, animals, buildings, human anatomy, plants.

In private? Fat people being hot.

And hey, as long as the chair doesn't actually collapse underneath me, I can just get into the drawing zone and not even acknowledge how amusing I look!


----------



## j3golem

I feel like when I first realized that I've gained weight is... well, when other people began commenting on it. And when my face in the mirrors no longer looked thin? 

I think it's the face that got me, though. I went from having a rather gaunt face to looking like a puffed-up, fat cheeks. Hints of double chin probably helps, too!

Currently about 200 lbs, used to be 150 lbs two years ago. College really got me good.

Edit: Oh, and also when my belly began hanging slightly over my somewhat overgrown pants.


----------



## loopytheone

Oh my god, I went to take a picture of me sitting on that stool and ripped a hole in my yoga pants when I sat down! Just in case I didn't feel fat enough already! :doh: 

View attachment Picture 638.jpg


View attachment Picture 647.jpg


----------



## Tad

Lol Loopy! Thatis a kind of meta experience, or something.


----------



## AmyJo1976

loopytheone said:


> Oh my god, I went to take a picture of me sitting on that stool and ripped a hole in my yoga pants when I sat down! Just in case I didn't feel fat enough already! :doh:


 
Oh, that stool looks so not comfortable


----------



## Cobra Verde

AmyJo1976 said:


> Oh, that stool looks so not comfortable


*bites tongue*


When I got in the car to-night it turned on automatically. After a millisecond of shock I realized my giant thigh had activated the remote starter on my keychain. Between the options of losing weight and buying looser jeans I'm pretty confident what I'll choose.


----------



## loopytheone

Cobra Verde said:


> When I got in the car to-night it turned on automatically. After a millisecond of shock I realized my giant thigh had activated the remote starter on my keychain. Between the options of losing weight and buying looser jeans I'm pretty confident what I'll choose.



Oh wow, as somebody who loves guys with big thighs, that is so hot to me! You're welcome to show me pics in those tight jeans anytime.


----------



## Saxphon

My, my, my. Loopy, you are looking very curvy in those red pants. I too love the way a woman fills out her seat when sitting. Very beautiful - thank you for sharing.


----------



## BigFA

I agree. Looking very nice in those red stretch pants. Very attractive.:smitten:


----------



## biggirlluvher

When blazers/suit jackets can't be buttoned on me anymore.


----------



## Tracii

OMG that stool looks dangerously small.
About time for some yoga pants the next size up loopy. LOL.


----------



## Mcfc

When I had to ask for another new uniform in work because I couldn't zip my fleece up anymore or get my shirt to cover my belly.


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy

When - when I had too much time on my hands - I took a shirtless pic (I am pretty hairless) cropped it to just the chest area, put it up on RateMyBoobs and got a whole bunch of "HOT" responses from men.

THAT'S fat!


----------



## Tracii

LOL Larry that is soo funny.

How did I notice? 
I looked in the mirror and an overly chubby lady was in my mirror looking back.
I said wow not bad she is cute so lets put on 20 lbs and see how she looks then.


----------



## traceg

Tracii said:


> LOL Larry that is soo funny.
> 
> How did I notice?
> I looked in the mirror and an overly chubby lady was in my mirror looking back.
> I said wow not bad she is cute so lets put on 20 lbs and see how she looks then.



Lol thats funny i did the same thing but maybe just a bit more than 20


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy

traceg said:


> Lol thats funny i did the same thing but maybe just a bit more than 20



um...you and Tracii are making more than one of us, I'm sure, into a mess with this post and the one above it. Sometimes imagination is more powerful than reality.  So thank you! 
:x


----------



## Fat Molly

I bang into things more often after a growth spurt (ow!) 

results in increased likelihood of knocking things over with my butt / brushing things with my butt 

it's incredibly erotic but also annoying as hell


----------



## plushkitty

Hmm, it's been a while since I posted on this thread, and I've gained some weight since then.

I lost my feet; I have to bend over in order to see them. If I stand straight, all I see is my belly.

It's become much more difficult to put on my socks and shoes. After some trial and error I figured out how to get it done, but I can't just put my foot up on the opposite thigh anymore. There's too much leg fat in the way. You know you're fat when socks and shoes are a challenge!

I can comfortably rest my hands on top of my upper belly roll.


----------



## mrniceguy33710

I know what you mean about socks and shoes, plushkitty. It's hard for me to bend in the middle with this beach ball belly I've got now.


----------



## biggirlluvher

Fat Molly said:


> I bang into things more often after a growth spurt (ow!)
> 
> results in increased likelihood of knocking things over with my butt / brushing things with my butt
> 
> it's incredibly erotic but also annoying as hell



Is this happening more often when you're around a group of people?


----------



## Fat Molly

biggirlluvher said:


> Is this happening more often when you're around a group of people?





Interesting question but no not really - usually symptomatic of being distracted more than anything


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy

plushkitty said:


> I can comfortably rest my hands on top of my upper belly roll.




A-d-o-r-a-b-l-e.


----------



## mrniceguy33710

When you can rest your coffee cup on your belly and not worry about it tipping over. When no matter how hard you try, you can no longer sick in your gut.


----------



## SSBHM

Regularly starting to hit door frames reminds me I am fatter than ever!

Also, does anyone else notice that your arms seem shorter?


----------



## mrniceguy33710

When I could no longer suck in my belly without still looking FAT


----------



## Orchid

I am a dress size 28 UK / USA 24 and my dresses are a bit too thight at the moment.
In clothes I prefer a loose fit so I buy always one size bigger so instead of 26/22 which I would fit I buy 28/24.


----------



## loopytheone

I had to take the guinea pig cage apart to take the roof and top off because I can't fit through the little doorway anymore.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

My chair at work in my office,my hips and my booty are snug now.


----------



## mrniceguy33710

When clipping my toenails has become so difficult with this belly in the way that I've started to get pedicures


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

I’ve had that issue before,seeing my feet when I look down is interesting also


----------



## jakemcduck

I went to see the Avengers with my fat friends and realized we're all about the same size now and they haven't lost any weight.


----------



## AmyJo1976

jakemcduck said:


> I went to see the Avengers with my fat friends and realized we're all about the same size now and they haven't lost any weight.


It's funny how that happens


----------



## mrniceguy33710

Maybe this falls under the category of When I Noticed I Got Even Fatter, but my belly now bounces noticeably when I walk, especially the lower belly hang at the sides. Anyone else notice this as a separate milestone, so to speak?


----------



## nsandru

I realized that I am getting fat a couple of years ago when it became difficult for me to bend over or to squat as my belly got bigger, I barely can bend over now, picking things from the floor is a hassle. I can't sleep on my back any longer because the weight of my belly impairs my breathing; I have to lay down on my side with something to prop my belly to feel comfortable. L-size shirts bought a couple of years ago don't fit any more, I had to switch to XL size.


----------



## mrniceguy33710

When all three FAT clothes I bought a year ago are too tight and I have to wear XXL or bigger to encompass my belly


----------



## mrniceguy33710

When, after showering, I have to lift up my belly to dry the underbelly. I'd never had an underbelly before.


----------



## da3ley

I'm still in shock that I let myself get this huge. (519lbs) That and a condition I was diagnosed with didn't help either with the weight gain, known as "Cushing's Syndrome". I hate looking in mirrors.,that's sad huh?


----------



## AmyJo1976

da3ley said:


> I'm still in shock that I let myself get this huge. (519lbs) That and a condition I was diagnosed with didn't help either with the weight gain, known as "Cushing's Syndrome". I hate looking in mirrors.,that's sad huh?


I'm so sorry!


----------



## Barrett

I wasn't able to squeeze into a restaurant booth this morning.
That has been a difficulty for quite a while now, but this morning was a flat-out, "Nope. Ain't gonna happen."


----------



## SSBHM

da3ley said:


> I'm still in shock that I let myself get this huge. (519lbs) That and a condition I was diagnosed with didn't help either with the weight gain, known as "Cushing's Syndrome". I hate looking in mirrors.,that's sad huh?



Sorry Da3ley you're unhappy. IMO there are 519 good reasons to appreciate and admire you!


----------



## SSBHM

I've dropped about 25 lbs and wow I feel skinny! lol
Well, still look like my photo to the left, but I feel skinny.
I better start eating more, don't you think?


----------



## da3ley

SSBHM said:


> Sorry Da3ley you're unhappy. IMO there are 519 good reasons to appreciate and admire you!


How kind, thank you for that support!


----------



## Colonial Warrior

da3ley said:


> How kind, thank you for that support!


And here you got a friend too!!!


----------



## razor

Never, hate to look in the mirror! I agree with SSBHM, there are 519 (Possibly more!) reasons to appreciate you!


----------



## biggirlluvher

Yesterday, I saw my reflection and that the round mass where the fabric clings to my belly hangs over the top of my jeans now. It made me realize how the tank top I'd been wearing for the last 5 years or so has been harder to put on & take off.


----------



## ChattyBecca

I tore the padded part of the arm rest on my chair at work off. Must have gotten stuck on something...I wonder what?!


----------



## Morethanchubby

Went to the doctors this morning and was two stone heavier than I was after Christmas.

She said to me ‘what are you gonna do about those’ and pointed at my mid section. I was confused, but when I looked down I saw that she meant the two distinct rolls on my tummy, bulging proudly forward, one above and one below the waistband of my pants..... the worst part is... they were Spanx. Not even they can give me anything close to a flat stomach anymore.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

That has happen to me also!Damn these hips!


----------



## Jay78

ChattyBecca said:


> I tore the padded part of the arm rest on my chair at work off. Must have gotten stuck on something...I wonder what?!


Oops


----------



## The Norwegian

I've currently been gaining quite much for the very first time in my life, 40+ lbs. in just 8,5 weeks (+56 lbs since August last year).
Although I'm "only" around 209-210 lbs now, I start to feel fat - when sitting down I can start feel the belly resting on my thighs, that for sure is a fat feeling for me


----------



## SSBHM

You made me remember back to when I thought I'd pick a puppy up to hold on my lap, but as soon as I sat down, I realized I didn't have any lap for the puppy! lol 

You're getting there Norwegian. Another 140 lbs and your lap will be gone too!


----------



## The Norwegian

SSBHM said:


> You made me remember back to when I thought I'd pick a puppy up to hold on my lap, but as soon as I sat down, I realized I didn't have any lap for the puppy! lol
> 
> You're getting there Norwegian. Another 140 lbs and your lap will be gone too!



On no, another 140 lbs is not in my plans at all! Although I admit, you have an impressive round belly ;-)


----------



## The Norwegian

The Norwegian said:


> On no, another 140 lbs is not in my plans at all! Although I admit, you have an impressive round belly ;-)





SSBHM said:


> You made me remember back to when I thought I'd pick a puppy up to hold on my lap, but as soon as I sat down, I realized I didn't have any lap for the puppy! lol
> 
> You're getting there Norwegian. Another 140 lbs and your lap will be gone too!



Well, looking at my picture again, it seems like I'm starting to get man-boobs  Now I definately start feeling fat!


----------



## Barrett

When I stepped on the scale this morning.
I gained 34 pounds in July! I was at 300 in June (I was also 300 pounds when I took my avatar pic.)


----------



## The Norwegian

Barrett said:


> When I stepped on the scale this morning.
> I gained 34 pounds in July! I was at 300 in June (I was also 300 pounds when I took my avatar pic.)



Fantastic! Working hard with gaining myself, I have been gaining 26lbs since July 15, passed 235 today


----------



## Jrm

Well I was at a tailgate picnic and sitting in one of those folding camping chairs, when I tried to get out the two arms just bent down from trying to lift all my weight out of the chair. To get out I actually had to lean forward and let the chair fall so that I could roll over onto the ground and out of the chair. It was a little embarrassing, but had a good laugh with everyone. I am proud to say though that it did not stop me from enjoying several more trips to the food table, just a little tired from standing the rest of the day. That was definitely a moment of "Wow, I really got fat"


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy

Dropping something on the passenger side floor, reaching over to get it and..something is in the way! Stretching and struggling, finally grabbing it, leaning back to my original position and...out of breath! Just from that??? Aren't I the person who did a triathlon in 2007?? (Devil horns)


----------



## ChubStar

I've been slender for most of my life! So it came as a bit of a surprise when I started to put on weight in university. I always thought the Freshmen Fifteen was something that only Americans had to worry about, but I went and proved that wrong when I put on close to twenty pounds in just a year. What can I say, I'd gone from living in little village in the middle of no-where to a city with a fast food restaurant or takeaway on practically every street! And don't get me started on the hidden calories in all those cocktails I'd been drinking.

As for the single defining moment, I think it would have to be when we actually had a small heatwave at the start of my second year. We all decided to go down to the beach to make the most of the rare sunshine (it's rare enough in the UK, extremely rare in the part where I live!). I remember thinking that my shorts felt a little snug (they're actually the ones in my profile picture) but they still fastened. But then I put my bikini top on, looked at myself in the mirror, and saw this belly poking out over my waistband. An actual belly.

So I turned to look at my profile and I remember feeling... both kind of embarrassed but also a little exhilarated?? I was honestly kind of amazed it had snuck up on me like that. I ended up putting a tank top on because I wasn't exactly sure how I felt? But that is definitely the moment I realised I was starting to get kind of chubby.


----------



## Shotha

I'm a gainer. I wanted to be fat from as far back as I can remember. It also meant that my idea of fat was a little more than a couple of extra pounds after the holiday season. Once I decided to start gaining, I knew that I was weighing more and more and that I was constantly outgrowing clothes. None of this made me think that I was fat. And then one morning, as I was getting dressed, I sat on the bed with no clothes on. For the first time, I noticed that my belly rested on my thighs. I was delighted about it, because it made me feel that finally I was a fat man. The funny thing is that it can't have happened overnight but there was a moment when I suddenly realized that it had happened.


----------



## FleurBleu

LarryTheNoodleGuy said:


> Dropping something on the passenger side floor, reaching over to get it and..something is in the way! Stretching and struggling, finally grabbing it, leaning back to my original position and...out of breath! Just from that??? Aren't I the person who did a triathlon in 2007?? (Devil horns)


That makes me hot.


----------



## Shotha

And then there was this exciting little experience, which told I was very fat rather than very fat. This is from my diary of *Fat and Happy Moments*. I've include a photo of me with the tape measure, which was no longer long enough.

*A Tense Ride Home*

*(2018/06/02 Saturday)*​

I went to a meeting with a friend and she has just dropped me off home afterwards. I didn’t think that being fat would turn the ride into such a deliciously tense experience. I got into the passenger seat and pulled the seat belt most of the way round me, knowing that it wouldn’t fit. I could see the red light in the form of a seated man with a seat belt flashing on the dashboard as usual. I held the seat belt in place with my hand, so that my arm concealed the fact that it was not properly done up. I hoped we wouldn’t get stopped by the police.


We pulled away from the venue and turned a corner at the next set of traffic lights. Suddenly, we could hear a siren and there were flashing blue lights behind us. A police car was following us and signalling for us to stop. My friend pulled over. A police officer stuck his head in the driver’s window and asked if we had been drinking. We hadn’t. The police officer asked a seemingly endless string of questions, while I prayed that he would not see the flashing red light indicating that the seat belt was not done up properly. Finally, the police officer said that he had stopped us, because my friend had forgotten to put the headlights on. He asked her for her driver’s licence. It seemed to take her an eternity to find it. All the time the little red seat-belt man was flashing in the police officer’s eyes. He finally accepted that it was just a little mistake, which my friend had made, and he let us continue on our way.


I heaved a sigh of relief.


“What’s the matter?” my friend asked.


I pointed at the flashing red light and said, “If he’d seen that, we would have been in more trouble than for the headlights not being on.”


“Phew, yeah,” she said.


As soon as I arrived home, I grabbed the tape measure to measure myself, because I was sure that the gap between the male and female attachments of the belt was bigger than usual. The sixty-inch tape measure went around my belly leaving a gap of at least two inches between its ends. It was such an exhilarating way to find out that my belly now measures a little over 62 inches when I stand. I feel so fat and happy.


----------



## growinluvhandles

I had not read this thread before, but I find your all’s stories amazing. 

And all too familiar. 

My weight has yo-yo-ed for years, and I have enjoyed many of the sensations described here. I never was as fat as some here, and I’ve only been over 250 pounds once years ago. 

I remember many of these “fat epiphanies” over the years. 

It is amazing the powers of denial we all go through even when the evidence of our fatness is right there in front of us in the form of a round soft belly, when we are wrapped around the middle by fat. 

Even when we know intellectually that we have gotten fat, it sometimes takes a small incident for us to truly “feel” fat. 

One of these experiences happened the first time I gained — accidentally at first, then quite deliberately. 

I knew I was getting fatter as I progressed through the notches of my favorite belt. Looking back, though, it seems amazing how unwittingly I moved from one notch to the next. My weight gain was obvious to anyone who looked at the leather belt stretched about my waistline. 

And yet I remained oblivious to the worn notches, the holes elongated by the stretching of the belt until I mindlessly moved to the next notch 

The proof was there each time I fastened the belt, yet still I remained oblivious. 

Until I couldn’t squeeze my middle enough to accommodate the last notch. 

And my favorite belt — with its history of my fattening told so well through it’s worn holes, until that belt could no longer fit around me. 

And that’s when I thought , “Wow! I got fat!”


----------



## da3ley

Shotha said:


> And then there was this exciting little experience, which told I was very fat rather than very fat. This is from my diary of *Fat and Happy Moments*. I've include a photo of me with the tape measure, which was no longer long enough.
> 
> *A Tense Ride Home*
> 
> *(2018/06/02 Saturday)*​
> 
> I went to a meeting with a friend and she has just dropped me off home afterwards. I didn’t think that being fat would turn the ride into such a deliciously tense experience. I got into the passenger seat and pulled the seat belt most of the way round me, knowing that it wouldn’t fit. I could see the red light in the form of a seated man with a seat belt flashing on the dashboard as usual. I held the seat belt in place with my hand, so that my arm concealed the fact that it was not properly done up. I hoped we wouldn’t get stopped by the police.
> 
> 
> We pulled away from the venue and turned a corner at the next set of traffic lights. Suddenly, we could hear a siren and there were flashing blue lights behind us. A police car was following us and signalling for us to stop. My friend pulled over. A police officer stuck his head in the driver’s window and asked if we had been drinking. We hadn’t. The police officer asked a seemingly endless string of questions, while I prayed that he would not see the flashing red light indicating that the seat belt was not done up properly. Finally, the police officer said that he had stopped us, because my friend had forgotten to put the headlights on. He asked her for her driver’s licence. It seemed to take her an eternity to find it. All the time the little red seat-belt man was flashing in the police officer’s eyes. He finally accepted that it was just a little mistake, which my friend had made, and he let us continue on our way.
> 
> 
> I heaved a sigh of relief.
> 
> 
> “What’s the matter?” my friend asked.
> 
> 
> I pointed at the flashing red light and said, “If he’d seen that, we would have been in more trouble than for the headlights not being on.”
> 
> 
> “Phew, yeah,” she said.
> 
> 
> As soon as I arrived home, I grabbed the tape measure to measure myself, because I was sure that the gap between the male and female attachments of the belt was bigger than usual. The sixty-inch tape measure went around my belly leaving a gap of at least two inches between its ends. It was such an exhilarating way to find out that my belly now measures a little over 62 inches when I stand. I feel so fat and happy.
> 
> 
> View attachment 132661


You got a cute belly.


----------



## da3ley

The Norwegian said:


> I've currently been gaining quite much for the very first time in my life, 40+ lbs. in just 8,5 weeks (+56 lbs since August last year).
> Although I'm "only" around 209-210 lbs now, I start to feel fat - when sitting down I can start feel the belly resting on my thighs, that for sure is a fat feeling for me View attachment 130675




That's a cute little belly. Makes me want to rub or blow razzles on it. Sorry if that seems strange.


----------



## Shotha

da3ley said:


> You got a cute belly.



I call it my "love ball".


----------



## Panzito

when my biggest clothes started to squeeze me ^^


----------



## sarahe543

When I couldn't fit in any of my clothes with a fitted waistband like Jean's, skirts. In fact I tried some on and there was a several inch gap and belly poking out where the zipper and button couldn't close up.


----------



## sarahe543

And...just realised I got the beginnings of back fat ☺


----------



## sarahe543

Having to buy size 16 jeans today (UK sizes) when I tried on the 14 in the fitting room I just spilled over the top.


----------



## sarahe543

Ok today bought new underwear and I'm too fat for it, I need to size up. Shit just got real. Was 12/14 going to have to move on to 16/18


----------



## Tad

I keep a back up belt in a drawer at work, in case Iforgetto pack a belt when bikingto work. Hadto use it for the first time in over a year. Fortunately my pants were snug enough to stay up without a belt, because thebelt was borderline painful when I was sitting, even at the largest notch. Obviously when I chose that as a back up it hadnot been so tight.


----------



## sarahe543

When I started getting out of breath.


----------



## Shotha

sarahe543 said:


> When I started getting out of breath.



I noticed that I couldn't hold long notes so easily, when singing. I mentioned it to my doctor. He said that it was because of my weight. As you accumulate fat around the abdomen, it pushes upwards and makes it harder to fill you lungs to full capacity. My doctor doesn't go on and on about my weight. He never uses the words "overweight" or "obese".


----------



## nsandru

I noticed that I got fat when I couldn't bend over or squat without a lot of effort because of my growing belly, when I had to buy size XL shirts instead of size L (and even size XL is becoming tight now), when my shorts with elastic waistband became tight, when I could no longer sleep on my back because the weight of my belly is pressing on my lungs (I can only sleep on my side now), when it became hard to stand up without leaning forward, when I passed the BMI 30 threshold...


----------



## sarahe543

When I put on a new (bought 2 weeks ago) top and it's already tight.
Today when I noticed I have the firmer upper belly and wobbly bit at the bottom of the belly.
When even stretchy trousers are tight.
Here's a pic of the stretchy trousers. I'll need to size up now.


----------



## nsandru

sarahe543 said:


> When I put on a new (bought 2 weeks ago) top and it's already tight.
> Today when I noticed I have the firmer upper belly and wobbly bit at the bottom of the belly.
> When even stretchy trousers are tight.
> Here's a pic of the stretchy trousers. I'll need to size up now.View attachment 133023



Looks nice!


----------



## GordoNegro

Remembering when I felt too small for Casual Male XL....and now seeing Destination XL doesn't carry some designer shirts past XL,XXL or 3X.


----------



## sarahe543

Just trying on a size 16 dress and it was very snug.


----------



## Tad

Welcome to the frustration that is plus sized shopping, Sarah.


----------



## nsandru

GordoNegro said:


> Remembering when I felt too small for Casual Male XL....and now seeing Destination XL doesn't carry some designer shirts past XL,XXL or 3X.



Did you try King Size (https://kingsize.com)? They carry shirts and other clothes up to size 9XL and offer two lines for big or tall men.


----------



## sarahe543

Just looked at a pic from 2 years ago. I had a 6 pack. I liked that. I like my new, fat belly too .


----------



## nsandru

Two years ago I bought several size L Hawaiian shirts. They were a little bit tight then, now I can barely do the buttons on them.


----------



## GordoNegro

nsandru said:


> Did you try King Size (https://kingsize.com)? They carry shirts and other clothes up to size 9XL and offer two lines for big or tall men.



Yes, I get KingSize catalogs and emails...though to me its like the "SEARS" to DXL's "Macy's". I know Macy's has Bigger Sizes online, though if higher end fashion was a direct priority I wouldn't be ballooning past the point where I am now either.


----------



## sarahe543

Got out of breath when I ran for the bus, and felt conscious of being wobbly
Tried on a couple of dresses yesterday that fitted relatively recently and now theres no way. Had mixed feelings about that but I'm going to try to think positively and think about what DOES fit and what DOES make me feel good. I'm still often hiding my belly as much as possible. Wont be able to do that for much longer.


----------



## sarahe543

Wore some knee high boots at the weekend and they were a struggle to zip up.


----------



## Katana Ventris

Discovering I could barely squeeze into a restaurant booth anymore and my belly bulging over the table


----------



## Shotha

The nice thing about noticing "Wow, I got fat!" is that you go through the experience over and over again as you get fat. It happens for me every time that I find that I can't fit somewhere and every time that I have to buy a bigger shirt, bigger pants, bigger underpants, bigger belt, etc.


----------



## nsandru

Discovering the following things:
- bumping with my belly into things because it reaches further in front of me than I am used to
- being unable to pick things from the floor because I can't bend over
- having to adjust my balance because of the weight of my belly
- all my shirts have been shrinking lately
- my arms are touching the sides of my belly when I am doing my belt and the zipper of my pants
- having to give up socks and shoes with laces because I can't bend over to put them on
- having to wear my shirts unbuttoned because of my belly
- being unable to reach close enough to my meals on the table because of my belly
- having to adjust my car seat

A month's worth of progress:


August 2, 2019


September 9, 2019


----------



## biggirlluvher

vampirekitten said:


> I also got alot more stretch marks over these last two months. pretty awesome I'd have to say!!! :wubu::wubu:



Were you able to feel on your body when the stretch marks were coming in?


----------



## Rob hudson

Due to childhood malnutrition, I was always very skinny. I was about 35 odd pounds at seven years old, to give an example. When I started high school I was about 105. When I left home, I was probably 120 or less--didn't weigh myself, but I think it was less.

I lived under conditions of privation for a while. Finally, around 2006, I made it all the weigh (ha ha) to 160. An extremely unaccustomed weight for me.

Now, in 2020, I'm probably about 200. Almost a 100 pound gain in 20 years. I know it took a while, but I got there. I have a tummy now. I'ts still rather small but it makes putting on shoes and socks a little difficult. My legs spread involuntarily when I sit down. I still wear about a thirty-six inch waste but it's a bit tight. I can feel my belly touch my thigh when I lean over a bit. I wear a 2x shirt, when I used to be able to wear child sizes even as a twenty-year-old lol. What a difference.

That was probably the "ah-ha, i'm chubby" moment. When I had to get a 2x shirt for the first time in my life.


----------



## luckyfa

plushkitty said:


> I can comfortably rest my hands on top of my upper belly roll.



Wow, this sounds awesome!


----------



## wolffeederblog

I started noticing the outline of my belly through my shirt in pictures people were taking.


----------



## ChubbyDivaGoddess

When I was at 200-lbs.; I said "Oh wow! I'm fat. But I wasn't satisfied with my weight. I wanted to get to a point where I can tip the scales. Therefore, I ate more snacks and fifty more pounds later; I'm now at my heaviest weight so far. I can't wait to add fifty more pounds.


----------



## degek2001

And to feel all that new weight that's around you, that's great...


----------



## kilo riley

When I got a fatpad that started to resemble the front end of a 1976 VW Beetle.


----------

